# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ի՞նչ է Աստվածաշունչը

## asona

Ի՞նչ է Աստվածաշունչը. Աստվա՞ծ, թե Աստծո ասածը;

----------


## Koroleva

Աստվածաշունչը ընդամենը հրեա ժողովրդի պատմության գիրքն է

----------


## Koms

դժվար է իհարկե այս թեմայով բանավիճել, բայց կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով` հանճարեղ գեղարվեստական գործ է /գիրք է , ի դեպ մի քանի սերունդների կողմից ստեղծված/,

----------


## Cassiopeia

Թող ինձ ներեն կույր հավատացյալները, բայց միաժամանակ չուրախանան աթեիստները, ըստ իս Աստվածաշունչը դարեր առաջ ծառայել է որպես կույրերին ուղղություն ցույց տվող հզոր գործիք, որը դարեր շարունակ շատ թեթևակի ձևով փոխելով իր հեղինակությունը, շարունակում է զենք դառնալ աղանդավորների ձեռքին, որոնք կառչելով ամենամանրուք հանդիսացող բառերիս, սկսում են նոր կրոններ հայտնաբերել:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Աստվածաշունչը ընդամենը հրեա ժողովրդի պատմության գիրքն է


Մոտավորապես համաձայն եմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աստծո Խոսքն է:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ասեմ, որ Հին Կտակարանը ես Սուրբ Գիրք չեմ համարում: Իմ համար առաջնայինը Նոր Կտակարանն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ խոսք, առաջնայինը Նոր Կտակարանն է, բայց Հինը տանում է դեպի Նորը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ի՞նչ է Աստվածաշունչը. Աստվա՞ծ, թե Աստծո ասածը;


Իմ կարծիքով եթե մարդը անկեղծ կերպով հավատում է ինչ-որ բանի ապա այդ հավատը չի կարող սխալ լինել: Հաշվի առեք որ սրանք սատանիստի խոսքեր էին: :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Աստվածաշունչը դա Աստծո խոսքն է ուղված մեզ,որ տանում է դեպի ճիշտ ճանապարհ և փրկություն:

----------


## Anathema

Մարդկությունը երբեք չի սովորի գնահատել կյանքի իսկական արժեքները...

----------


## XxX

Опиум для норода !
           К. Маркс

----------


## Marduk

Բիբլիան մարդկանց կառավարելու գիրք է: Առաջի գլոբալիզացիոն նախագիծը, որը ջնջեց հին աշխարհը ու ստեղծեց նորը:

----------


## Guest

> Ի՞նչ է Աստվածաշունչը. Աստվա՞ծ, թե Աստծո ասածը;


Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող լինել Աստծո խոսքը արդեն իսկ այն պատճառով, որ Ինքը շատ քծնողական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում Իր հանդեպ և քննադատական մարդու...
Բայց գուցե և հենց դա՞ է ապացուցում, որ հեղինակը հենց Ինքն է.

----------


## Marduk

Հին կտակարանում կան բազմաթիվ բռնության կոչեր:
Ընդ որում կոչեր անողը իբր թե հենց աստվածն է: Դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել թե ոնց կարող է աստծո խոսք համարվել մի գիրք որտեղ քարոզվում է բռնություն այլ ազգերի նկատմամբ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.08.2012)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Հին կտակարանում կան բազմաթիվ բռնության կոչեր:
> Ընդ որում կոչեր անողը իբր թե հենց աստվածն է: Դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել թե ոնց կարող է աստծո խոսք համարվել մի գիրք որտեղ քարոզվում է բռնություն այլ ազգերի նկատմամբ:


Օրինա՞կ

Անկեղծորեն զարմացած եմ պատասխաններից, ըստ իս շատերը նմանատիպ պատասխան են տվել ( ենթադրում եմ առանց ծանոթանալու Աստվածաշնչի հետ) տարբերվելու և շատ համարձակի տպավորություն թողնելու համար, ինչը բնորոշ է պատանեկան տարիքում գտնվողներին

Պատասխանս՝ Աստծո խոսքն է

----------

eduard30 (04.08.2011)

----------


## Marduk

Օրինակ "Երկրորդ Օրինաց" գլուխ վեցերորդ

----------


## Artgeo

Ի՞նչ է Աստվածաշունչը: Աստծո շունչը, ներշնչած կամ արտաշնչած: Ներշնչածը իրենը չի, ուրեմն արտաշնչած: Այսինքն Աստվածաշունչը ածղաթթու գազ է:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ես Աստվածաշունչը անգիր չգիտեմ ( ցավոք սրտի) և շաաատ բաներ էլ ինձ անհասականլի են , քանի որ խորությամբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել այն , բերված օրինակի վերնագիրն էլ ինձ ոչինչ չի հուշում: 
Դե իհարկե կարելի է ամեն ինչը, այդ թվում նաև Աստվածաշնչում գրվածները յուրովի մեկնաբանել և  աղավաղել բուն իմաստը ( ինչն էլ շատ տարածված երևույթ է դարձել հիմա ) : Բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա է ճշմարտությունը, որովեհետվ ԴՈՒ ԵՍ այդպես կարծում, այն էլ առանց հիմքերի 


Artgeo քո ասածների մեջ գոնե էլի տրամաբանություն կա  :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Ես ոչինչ չեմ մեկնաբանում: Այնտեղ առանց մեկնաբանելու էլ ամեն ինչ պարզ գրված է:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.08.2012)

----------


## Avetis

ըստ էության հենց ինքն աստվածն է աստվածաշունչը քանզի վերջինս միայն Սուրբ գրքով է մարմնավորվում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՞վ ասաց: Առաջին հերթին Աստված Հիսուսի տեսքով է մարմնավորվել: Աստվածաշնչում էլ տեսնում ենք Աստծո տարբեր մարմնավորումներ, բայց Աստվածաշունչը միանշանակ Աստծո Կենդանի Խոսքն է:

----------

eduard30 (04.08.2011)

----------


## Koroleva

> Ո՞վ ասաց: Առաջին հերթին Աստված Հիսուսի տեսքով է մարմնավորվել: Աստվածաշնչում էլ տեսնում ենք Աստծո տարբեր մարմնավորումներ, բայց Աստվածաշունչը միանշանակ Աստծո Կենդանի Խոսքն է:


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում կենդանի խոսքն է, չէ՞  որ դա գրել են մի քանի հոգի, որոնք կարող էին ուղղակի խեղաթյուրել թեկուզ իրենց ուսուցիչ Հիսուսի (եթե նման մարդ եղել է իրականում, իհարկե)  ասածները, եթե նույնիսկ չխեղաթյուրեին, ժամանակը կաներ, քանի որ երկու հազար տարին քիչ չէ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում կենդանի խոսքն է, չէ՞  որ դա գրել են մի քանի հոգի, որոնք կարող էին ուղղակի խեղաթյուրել թեկուզ իրենց ուսուցիչ Հիսուսի (եթե նման մարդ եղել է իրականում, իհարկե)  ասածները, եթե նույնիսկ չխեղաթյուրեին, ժամանակը կաներ, քանի որ երկու հազար տարին քիչ չէ…


Համաձայն եմ, խեղաթյուրման հնարավորությունը չի կարելի բացառել, հատկապես որ, ինչպես դու ասացիր, այդքան տարի է անցել, և միայն Աստված գիտի, թե Աստվածաշունչն այդ ընթացքում քանի մարդու ձեռքի տակով է անցել... :Think:  
Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է Հիսուսին, ապա ես համոզված եմ, որ այդպիսի մարդ եղել է։ :Wink:  Միայն թե, իմ կարծիքով, նա ոչ թե աստված է եղել, այլ մարդ, մեծ մարդ և մեծ ուսուցիչ, բայցևայնպես, մարդ։ :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.08.2012)

----------


## Մելիք

էլի ստիպում եք, որ մտնեմ, կրոնական դիսկուսյաների մեջ, չնայած ահավոր չեմ սիրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ… Ուղղակի հավես չունեմ… Միևնույն է, ինչքան էլ փաստարկներ բերեմ, ինչքան էլ հիմնավորումներ բերեմ, մարդիկ փակել են իրենք իրենց, չեն ուզում ընկալել  :Sad:

----------

eduard30 (04.08.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ… Ուղղակի հավես չունեմ… Միևնույն է, ինչքան էլ փաստարկներ բերեմ, ինչքան էլ հիմնավորումներ բերեմ, մարդիկ փակել են իրենք իրենց, չեն ուզում ընկալել


Ի դեպ, նույնը կարող եմ ասել քո մասին։ :Tongue:  

Բոլորս էլ հավես չունենք նմանատիպ վիճաբանությունների մեջ մտնելու ու մարդկանց մեր իրավացիությունն ապացուցելու, բայց արի ու տես, որ մեր տեսակետներն արտահայտել բոլորս էլ սիրում ենք, հետևաբար պիտի կարողանանք նաև պաշտպանել այդ տեսակետները։ Գիտեմ, տխուր է, բայց այդպես է։ Ես էլ ձեզնից պակաս չեմ հոգնել էս թեմայով վիճաբանելուց, բայց երբ տեսնում եմ իմ կարծիքին հակառակ տեսակետ, չեմ կարողանում չարտահայտել իմը...  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ մեջ ոչինչ կաղապարված չէ, ի տարբերություն քեզ, որովհետև ես ինքս եմ փնտրել ու գտել ճշմարտությունը, իսկ քեզ մոտ դա ընտանիքից է:

----------

eduard30 (04.08.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ մեջ ոչինչ կաղապարված չէ, ի տարբերություն քեզ, որովհետև ես ինքս եմ փնտրել ու գտել ճշմարտությունը, իսկ քեզ մոտ դա ընտանիքից է:


Նախ եթե ընտանիքից է, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ անպայման պետք է կաղապարված լինի, ես կարող էի ուղղակի չընդունել դա, եթե զգայի, որ իմը չի, չի համապատասխանում իմ պատկերացումներին, ինչպես որ չեմ ընդունում որոշ բաներ։ Եվ հետո, ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, թե ես ինքս ոչինչ չեմ փնտրել։ Հակառակը, ես միշտ էլ փորձում եմ իմ իմացած ճշմարտությանը նայել նաև հակառակ տեսանկյունից, դրան չհավատացողների ու չընդունողների տեսանկյունից, բայց մինչև հիմա միշտ լուրջ հիմքեր ու փաստարկներ եմ գտել իմ իմացածի օգտին, իսկ հակառակ տեսանկյունը ժխտելու հիմքերը շատ են եղել միշտ։ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ճիշտ հակառակը կասեի քո մասին: Երբ վիճում ենք նմանատիպ թեմաների շուրջ, դու հաճախ չես էլ լսում ինչ ենք ես կամ Դավիթն ասում, չես էլ ուզում հասկանալ, որ դա կարող է ճշմարտություն լինել:
…Բայց իմ հույսը Սուրբ Հոգին է: 
Իսկ այն, ինչին դու հավատում ես, ճշմարիտ չէ մի պարզ պատճառով… բայց ես դա չեմ ասելու: Միևնույն է, չես հավատալու, սկսելու ես ինչ-որ ուրիշ ենթադրություններ անել:

Հետո, մի բան էլ չեմ հասկանում… Երբ ես եմ ինչ-որ բան ասում, որը համապատասխանում է իմ ընտանիքի պատկերացումներին, միանգամից հարձակվում եք ինձ վրա, ասում, որ ընտանիքս է սրսկել, իսկ ձեր դեպքում ինչու՞ այդպես չի կարող լինել:

Բայց արդեն շատ ենք շեղվում թեմայից:

----------

eduard30 (04.08.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես ճիշտ հակառակը կասեի քո մասին: Երբ վիճում ենք նմանատիպ թեմաների շուրջ, դու հաճախ չես էլ լսում ինչ ենք ես կամ Դավիթն ասում, չես էլ ուզում հասկանալ, որ դա կարող է ճշմարտություն լինել:


Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ նույնը Դավիթի մասին չեմ ասում։ Եթե դա ինձնից լիներ, նույն կարծիքը կունենայի նաև Դավիթի մասին, բայց այդպես չի։ :Wink: 

Բայց լավ, արի իսկապես թեմայից չշեղվենք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ ինչու նույնը չես ասում, բայց մենք 99%-ով նույն գաղափարների հետևորդն ենք: Երևի նույնը չես ասում նրա մասին, որովհետև ինձ ճնշելն ու չլսելն ավելի հեշտ է: Դավիթը շա՜տ հասուն է, իսկ ես դեռ երեխա եմ, չնայած ինչին հավատում եմ, երկարատև ուսումնասիրության արդյունք է եղել, ոչ թե… ինչևէ, չխորանանք: Էսքան ժամանակ լռում էի, փորձում էի խուսափել այս թեմայից, բայց էլ չդիմացա: Ինձ անընդհատ մեղադրում եք այն բանի մեջ, ինչը ձեր մեջ ավելի շատ է…
Ինչևէ, Սատանան անցյալ գիշեր կատաղությունից չգիտեր ինչ անել, որովհետև… էլի չեմ խորանում…
Լավ, արի թեմայից չշեղվենք

----------


## Vaho

> Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող լինել Աստծո խոսքը արդեն իսկ այն պատճառով, որ Ինքը շատ քծնողական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում Իր հանդեպ և քննադատական մարդու...
> Բայց գուցե և հենց դա՞ է ապացուցում, որ հեղինակը հենց Ինքն է.


կարող ես օրինակ բերել մի ինչ որ քծնող վերաբերմուքի մասին Աստվածաշնչից

----------


## Marduk

> ըստ էության հենց ինքն աստվածն է աստվածաշունչը քանզի վերջինս միայն Սուրբ գրքով է մարմնավորվում


ավետարանի մի վաթսուն տարբերակ էր շրջում քրիստոնեության առաջացման սկզբնական շրջաններում: Բայց կայսերների կողմից հավաքված ժողովների ընթացքում որոշվեց պահպանել չորս տարբերակ: Նրանք ովքեր այսօր մտնում են Բիբլիայի մեջ:  

Ի դեպ մեծագույն դեր է խաղացել «ճիշտ» ավետարաններ ընտրելու գործում Կոնստանտին կայսրը, որը ի դեպ մինչև վերջ էլ չկքնվեց և մնաց հեթանոս-արևապաշտ: Միայն մեռնելուց առաջ նա կնքվեց: Այդ նույն կայսրն էր որ հրավիրեց Նիկեյան ժողովը որտեղ և ընդունվեց երրորդության դոգման: 

Այս բոլորը ես գրում եմ ոչ թե քրիստոնեության դեմ գրելու համար այլ ուղղակի քանի որ ես չեմ սիրում դոգմատիզմ: Այդ նույն սկզբունքով մահմեդականները պնդում են թե Ղորանը աստծո խոսք է, բուդիստներն էլ իրենցը կարող են պնդել որպես աստծո խոսք: Ու կստացվի որ աստված մի հատ է, բայց նրա խոսքերը շատ են, ու դա էլ հենց դառնում է պատերազմների պատճառ:

Ես չեմ կարծում որ որևէ կրոն իրավունք ունի իրեն հայտարարել միակ ճշմարիտ խոսքի ջատագովը:

----------


## Kristin

Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է ուղղված համայն մարդկությանը  :Smile:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Բարոյականության և օրենքների գիրք որին հետևելը հաստատ վնասակար չէ…  :Smile:

----------


## Հրաչ

> (Ես ասեցի իմ կարծիքը, իմ մտածածը ու հասկացածը  Աստվածաշնչից ու ոչ միայն, չմտածես թե փորձում եմ համոզել... )


Անկասկած որ կը թուիս համոզելու բացառիկ կարողութիւն ունեցող անձ մը, բայց շատ յստակ է որ մինչեւ հիմա այդ կարողութիւնը չես օգտագործած  :Smile: 

Վերջին հարցում մը քեզի (եւ բոլոր անոնց որոնք կը փափաքին պատասխանել)
- Եթէ ամէն շաբաթ Աստվածաշունչէն կարդաս նոյն գլուխը, մէկ տարուայ վրայ, առաջին անգամ կարդացածդ եւ վերջին անգամ կարդացածդ նոյն ձեւո՞վ կը հասկնաս, կամ կրնան տարբեր մեկնաբանութիւններ ունենալ քեզի համար:

----------


## Armen2222

> Ասեմ, որ Հին Կտակարանը ես Սուրբ Գիրք չեմ համարում: Իմ համար առաջնայինը Նոր Կտակարանն ա:


Բայց նոր կտակարանը ընդունումա չե հին կտակարանին

----------


## emo

Գիտես այս ասածտ չհասկացա, :Xeloq:  հետաքրքիր էր...



> .... բայց շատ յստակ է որ մինչեւ հիմա այդ կարողութիւնը չես օգտագործած


Լավ փորձեմ պատասխանել.



> Վերջին հարցում մը քեզի (եւ բոլոր անոնց որոնք կը փափաքին պատասխանել)
> - Եթէ ամէն շաբաթ Աստվածաշունչէն կարդաս նոյն գլուխը, մէկ տարուայ վրայ, առաջին անգամ կարդացածդ եւ վերջին անգամ կարդացածդ նոյն ձեւո՞վ կը հասկնաս, կամ կրնան տարբեր մեկնաբանութիւններ ունենալ քեզի համար:


Նույն ձևով չես հասկնա ու մեկնաբանութիւնները տարբեր կլինեն,հետևյալ պատճառներով՝
Նախ այն պատճառով,որ Աստվածաշունչը մարդու ձեռքով գրված է,բայց *Աստծու խոսքն է*,մարդու միտքը չի ու դա շատ բարդ է հասկանալ.
Նաև այն պատճառով,որ Նա նման չէ սովորական գեղարվեստկան գրքերի ,որոնք սկսվում են շատ պարզ,  դեպքերը իրար հաջորդող .... ու պարզել ավարտվող
Սա մի մի գիրք է ,որ ամեն մի գլխի հատվածը կարդալուց պետք է հաշվի առնես մյուս գլխում գրվածը.... ու ամեն ինչ կապված է իրար հետ ու նաև շատ թաքնված ձևով....
Եվ ի վերջ եթե դու շատես ձգտում հասկանալ ,փնտրում ես , տանջվում ես,Աստված ինքնե քո աչքերը բացում ու զգում ես այն ժամանակ ինչ էիր հասկանում այդ հատվածից ,հիմի ինչես հասկանում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց նոր կտակարանը ընդունումա չե հին կտակարանին


Նոր կտակարանը Հնի լրացումն է: Հնի մեջ ամեն ինչ նախապատրաստում է Նորին՝ Հիսուսի գալստին:




> Վերջին հարցում մը քեզի (եւ բոլոր անոնց որոնք կը փափաքին պատասխանել)
> - Եթէ ամէն շաբաթ Աստվածաշունչէն կարդաս նոյն գլուխը, մէկ տարուայ վրայ, առաջին անգամ կարդացածդ եւ վերջին անգամ կարդացածդ նոյն ձեւո՞վ կը հասկնաս, կամ կրնան տարբեր մեկնաբանութիւններ ունենալ քեզի համար:


Ես էլ կուզեի այս հարցին պատասխանել: Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո կենդանի խոսքն է, հետևաբար ժամանակի ընթացքում նույն հատվածի մեջ կարող ես տարբեր բաներ գտնել: Դա չի նշանակում, որ Աստված Իր ասելիքը փոխում է: Պարզապես տարբեր ժամանակներ դու տարբեր քանակությամբ Աստծո խոսք կարող ես ընկալել: Ու ինչքան շատ ես խորանում, ինչքան շատ բան ես հայտնաբերում ու հասկանում, այնքան ավելի շատ են հարցեր առաջանում: Մի առիթով մի հայտնի աստվածաբան ասել է, որ եթե Աստվածաշունչը շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի լիներ, ապա այն Աստծո խոսքը չէր լինի:

----------


## Լիլիթ10

> Աստվածաշունչը դա Աստծո խոսքն է ուղված մեզ,որ տանում է դեպի ճիշտ ճանապարհ և փրկություն:


 :Wink:  միակ ճիշտ պատասխանը :Pardon:   :Good:

----------


## Srtik

> Աստծո Խոսքն է:


Համաձայն եմ....

----------


## Philosopher

Ճիշտն ասած` չէի սպասում, որ այսպիսի բարդ հարցի կարող եմ հանդիպլե և առավել ևս չէի սպասում, որ կարող եմ հանդիպել կարծիքների, որոնք դուրս են գալիս կենցաղային շաբլոնների սահմաններից ու փորձում տեսակետների նոր ծիր ու սահման գտնել: Իրականում հարցը, թե ինչ է Աստվածաշունչը, խիստ բարդ ու խճճված հարց է; Աստծո շունչ արտահայտությունն ընդհանրապես գեղարվեստական արտահայտություն է և չի կարող լուրջ բացատրության հիմք դառնալ: Աստվածաշունչը, ուզենք թե չուզենք, բանահյուսություն է (Կարդացեք Ֆրեզերի "Բանահյուսությունը Հին Կտակարանում" աշխատությունը), որտեղ միմյանց են ձուլվում պատմությունը և ապագայի մեսիանական պատկերացումները, որոնք նյարդային մեծ լիցք են ստանում մարգարեների` խելագարության մոտեցող պարանորմալության արդյունքում: Ինչ վերաբերում է Կտակարաններին, ապա դրանք ևս բանահյուսություն են և դրանց անվանումը ու հեղինակի նշումը մեծ պայմանականություններ են: Իհարկե, սա Աստվածաշնչի մեկնության միայն մի, բայց խիստ կարևոր կողմն է: Եթե այս թեման զարգանա, թերևս կարելի է նաև ավելին գրել: Հիմա` այսքանը:

----------


## asho

> Աստվածաշունչը դա Աստծո խոսքն է ուղված մեզ,որ տանում է դեպի ճիշտ ճանապարհ և փրկություն:


Շատ ճիշտ ես մտածում: Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն ա, որին պետք է հավատան բոլորը: Իսկ այն մարդիկ ովքեր չեն հավատում, որ Աստծո խոսքն ա, իրանք վախենում են կարդան, վախենալով որոշ պարտականություններից: Իրանք ուղակի չեն հասկանում այս ամենը, ով որ սխալ կարծիք ունի, խորհուրդ կտայի անպայման կարդալ Աստվածաշունչ, որ ճիշտ ճանապարհով գնան: Քանի որ մի օր գալու ա էն օրը, որ բոլորը կհամոզվեն դրանում; ու քանի շուտ ա թող խելքի գան:

----------


## asho

> Ճիշտն ասած` չէի սպասում, որ այսպիսի բարդ հարցի կարող եմ հանդիպլե և առավել ևս չէի սպասում, որ կարող եմ հանդիպել կարծիքների, որոնք դուրս են գալիս կենցաղային շաբլոնների սահմաններից ու փորձում տեսակետների նոր ծիր ու սահման գտնել: Իրականում հարցը, թե ինչ է Աստվածաշունչը, խիստ բարդ ու խճճված հարց է; Աստծո շունչ արտահայտությունն ընդհանրապես գեղարվեստական արտահայտություն է և չի կարող լուրջ բացատրության հիմք դառնալ: Աստվածաշունչը, ուզենք թե չուզենք, բանահյուսություն է (Կարդացեք Ֆրեզերի "Բանահյուսությունը Հին Կտակարանում" աշխատությունը), որտեղ միմյանց են ձուլվում պատմությունը և ապագայի մեսիանական պատկերացումները, որոնք նյարդային մեծ լիցք են ստանում մարգարեների` խելագարության մոտեցող պարանորմալության արդյունքում: Ինչ վերաբերում է Կտակարաններին, ապա դրանք ևս բանահյուսություն են և դրանց անվանումը ու հեղինակի նշումը մեծ պայմանականություններ են: Իհարկե, սա Աստվածաշնչի մեկնության միայն մի, բայց խիստ կարևոր կողմն է: Եթե այս թեման զարգանա, թերևս կարելի է նաև ավելին գրել: Հիմա` այսքանը:


Ուրեմն ասեմ շատ սխալ մտածելակերպ ունես: Աստվածաշունչը սուրբ գիրք է, որին կուրորեն պետք է հավատա յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնեա մարդ: Քո գրած <<մեսիական պատկերացումներ>> կամ <<խելագարության մոտեցող պարանամոլության արդյունքում>> արտահայտությունները շատ սխալ են, ու եթե կարծում ես որ Աստված չկա, ուրեմ էտի քո ամենավատ երևակայության արդյունքն ա: Աստված իրա խոսքը մեզ ա հաղորդել մարգարեների միջոցով, որոնք այդ ամենը գրել են թղթերի վրա` կատարելով Աստծո կամքը: Ու խորհուրդ կտայի մյուս անգամ այս թեմաներով արտահայտվելիս ավելի խելացի մտքեր արտահայտես: Այս ամենը չընդունես որպես վիրավորանք, սա ուղղակի խորհուրդ է, որի կարիքը իսկապես ունես:

----------


## Psy

ՈՒր են ապացույցները ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## asho

> Ես էլ… Ուղղակի հավես չունեմ… Միևնույն է, ինչքան էլ փաստարկներ բերեմ, ինչքան էլ հիմնավորումներ բերեմ, մարդիկ փակել են իրենք իրենց, չեն ուզում ընկալել


Ճիշտ ա, ես ել եմ հոգնել: Բայց ինչ լավ ա որ քո նման մարդիկ կան:

----------


## Psy

Շուտ եք հոգնել....................................................

----------


## asho

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում կենդանի խոսքն է, չէ՞  որ դա գրել են մի քանի հոգի, որոնք կարող էին ուղղակի խեղաթյուրել թեկուզ իրենց ուսուցիչ Հիսուսի (եթե նման մարդ եղել է իրականում, իհարկե)  ասածները, եթե նույնիսկ չխեղաթյուրեին, ժամանակը կաներ, քանի որ երկու հազար տարին քիչ չէ…


Ուրեմ ասեմ, որ Հիսուսը եղել ա, ու եթե դու չես հավատում, գոնե մի արտահայտվի, որովհետև ամոթ ա: Եթե դու քրիստոնեա ես, պարտավոր ես հավատալ, իսկ եթե դու չես հավատում, կարաս գնաս մահմեդականություն ընդունես: մեր երկրում կրոնի խտրականություն չկա:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող լինել Աստծո խոսքը արդեն իսկ այն պատճառով, որ Ինքը շատ քծնողական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում Իր հանդեպ և քննադատական մարդու...
> Բայց գուցե և հենց դա՞ է ապացուցում, որ հեղինակը հենց Ինքն է.


Մի քիչ վատ եմ հասկանում խոսքերտ: Ավելի պարզ կարաս գրես:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց 



> Հին կտակարանում կան բազմաթիվ բռնության կոչեր:
> Ընդ որում կոչեր անողը իբր թե հենց աստվածն է: Դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել թե ոնց կարող է աստծո խոսք համարվել մի գիրք որտեղ քարոզվում է բռնություն այլ ազգերի նկատմամբ:


Չգիտեմ ինչ ես կարդացել, կամ որ գիրքն ես կարդացել, բայց հաստատ Աստվածաշունչ չի եղել: Աշխատի իսկական Աստվածաշունչը կարդաս, հետո նոր կարծիք հայտնես, լավ?

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց 



> Ի՞նչ է Աստվածաշունչը: Աստծո շունչը, ներշնչած կամ արտաշնչած: Ներշնչածը իրենը չի, ուրեմն արտաշնչած: Այսինքն Աստվածաշունչը ածղաթթու գազ է:


Մի քիչ զգուշ խոսա այս հարցերով: Այս թեման կատակի թեմա չի, եթե նկատել ես:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ուրեմն ասեմ շատ սխալ մտածելակերպ ունես: Աստվածաշունչը սուրբ գիրք է, որին կուրորեն պետք է հավատա յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնեա մարդ: Քո գրած <<մեսիական պատկերացումներ>> կամ <<խելագարության մոտեցող պարանամոլության արդյունքում>> արտահայտությունները շատ սխալ են, ու եթե կարծում ես որ Աստված չկա, ուրեմ էտի քո ամենավատ երևակայության արդյունքն ա: Աստված իրա խոսքը մեզ ա հաղորդել մարգարեների միջոցով, որոնք այդ ամենը գրել են թղթերի վրա` կատարելով Աստծո կամքը: Ու խորհուրդ կտայի մյուս անգամ այս թեմաներով արտահայտվելիս ավելի խելացի մտքեր արտահայտես: Այս ամենը չընդունես որպես վիրավորանք, սա ուղղակի խորհուրդ է, որի կարիքը իսկապես ունես:


Ես էդպես էլ գիտեի, որ Աստվածաշնչի մասին խոսելիս պետք է ինքնդ քեզ համար պատասխանես մի հարցի` դու ուզում ես լիկբեզի դասընթաց անցկացնել թե` ոչ: Եթե պատասխանել ես ոչ, ուրեմն չպետք է գրես: Ես գրել եմ ու արդեն պարտադրված եմ լիկբեզ անցկացնել: Պատանի ընկեր, կուրորեն հավատալ պետք չէ, դա վտանգավոր է առողջության համար (տես Ֆրոյդ, Յունգ. Լամբրոզո, Ֆրոմ): Աստված կարող է լինել, բայց չխոսել մեզ հետ, իսկ եթե նա խոսում է որևէ մեկի հետ, ապա դա արդեն ոչ թե վտանգավոր, այլ կործանարար է առողջության համար (տես ցանկացած բժշկական հանրագիտարան): Ես ընդունում ենք, որ մենք կարող ենք որևէ գիրք, որը համարում ենք իմաստուն, անվանել Աստվածաշունչ այն պայմանորվ, որ Աստծուն էլ համարում ենք մի շատ իմաստուն ինստանցիա: Բայց դա համարել Աստծո կողմից թելադրված տեքստ` ուղիղ իմաստով, սա արդեն անմեղսունակության վտանգով է սպառնում: Ինչ վերաբերում է մարգարեների հոգեկան վիճակին, ապա դա իսկապես բարդ խնդիր է (տես Յունգ, Լամբրոզո): Առավել պարզ է Աստվածաշնչի բանահյուսական ծագման հարցը, և դրանից պետք չէ ընկնել ջղաձգումների մեջ, դա ընդունում են նաև այդ ատվածաշունչը ստեղծող ժողովուրդը և ողջ մտածող մարդկությունը: Ի դեպ քեզ համար հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ Մ. Բուբերի` Աստվածաշնչին նվիրված աշխատությունները, ու կհամոզվես, որ նույնիսկ ամենահավատացյալ մարդը, եթե մտածող է, մի օր ասելու է. "Այնպես ինչպես բարոյականությունն է խեղում մարդկային դեմքը, այնպես էլ կրոնն է խեղում Աստծո դեմքը": Կրոնը ոգու հոգեկան կուրացումն է և այս ախտորոշումից չի խուսափում ոչ այդ կրոնը, ոչ նրան կուրորեն հավատացող հոտը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Տեսնում եմ, որ այս թեմայում կրքերը շատ են բորբոքվել։ Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ այստեղ ամեն մեկը կարող է արտահայտել իր կարծիքը՝ միաժամանակ չվիրավորելով այլախոհներին։ Եթե դիմացինը չի կիսում Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ ձեր տեսակետը, դա ձեզ իրավունք չի տալիս ծաղրաբար մոտենալ նրա տեսակետին, իսկ ձերը համարել միակ ճշմարիտը։ Կրոնական հարցերում գրեթե բոլորն էլ միանգամայն համոզված են իրենց տեսակետի ճշտության մեջ։ Այնպես որ, խուսափեք միմյանց կարծիքներին հիվանդագին արձագանքներ տալուց։ Եթե կարող եք, հիմնավորեք, ապացուցեք ձեր տեսակետը, իսկ եթե չեք կարողանում, ամեն դեպքում մի հարձակվեք դիմացինի վրա։ Դրանով հաստատ ոչինչ չեք ապացուցի, ավելին՝ հակառակ արդյունքին կհասնեք։ Հանդուրժող եղեք։

Խոսքս ուղղված էր բոլորին։*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աշո ջան, դու ճիշտ ես ասում, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է, բայց դրան կուրորեն հավատալ պետք չէ: Եթե կուրորեն հավատաս, վաղը մյուս օր Ղուրանին էլ կուրորեն կհավատաս: Աստված մեծ տեղ է տալիս նաև մարդու մտքին, հետևաբար պետք է վերլուծել, փորձել հասկանալ, Աստծուց խնդրել, որ ճիշտը ցույց տա քեզ: 



> ՈՒր են ապացույցները ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????


Ապացույցները հենց մեջն են նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են տեսնել: Աստվածաշունչը հենց նրանով է արժեքավոր, որ պարզ ու պրիմիտիվ ապացույցներ չկան: Աստված չի իջնում մեր մակարդակին, ուզում է, որ մենք բարձրանանք:

----------


## Սելավի

Աստվածաշունչը'    աստծու  խոսքնա,     որ  տարբեր  առաքիալների  միջոցով աստված հասցրելա    մեզ, որպեսզի  մենք  էլ  իմանանք  թե  աստված ինչա  ասում  մեզ,  կամ  ինչա  ուզում   մեզանից,  ու  հենց  աստվածաշնչում  սենց  խոսք  կա'  տենալով  կտենաք, բայց  չէք  տենա, լսելով  կլսեք,  բայց  չէք  լսի, որովհետև  ձեր  սիրտերը  կարծրացած  են:   

Իմաստությունը'  ինչպես  կրիայի  սուպը,  բոլորին  չի  որ  հասանելիա: :Wink:

----------


## asho

> Աշո ջան, դու ճիշտ ես ասում, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է, բայց դրան կուրորեն հավատալ պետք չէ: Եթե կուրորեն հավատաս, վաղը մյուս օր Ղուրանին էլ կուրորեն կհավատաս: Աստված մեծ տեղ է տալիս նաև մարդու մտքին, հետևաբար պետք է վերլուծել, փորձել հասկանալ, Աստծուց խնդրել, որ ճիշտը ցույց տա քեզ: 
> 
> Ապացույցները հենց մեջն են նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են տեսնել: Աստվածաշունչը հենց նրանով է արժեքավոր, որ պարզ ու պրիմիտիվ ապացույցներ չկան: Աստված չի իջնում մեր մակարդակին, ուզում է, որ մենք բարձրանանք:


Բյուր ջան կուրորեն հավատալ ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ առանց կասկածի հավատանք: Այսինքն մարդիկ կան, որ չեն հավատում Աստծուն, բայց եթե իրանք քրիստոնեա ա են, ուրեմ պառտավոր են հավատան: Իսկ եթե չեն հավատում գոնե թող չարտահայտվեն, որովհետև ամոթ ա: Համամիտ չես?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան կուրորեն հավատալ ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ առանց կասկածի հավատանք: Այսինքն մարդիկ կան, որ չեն հավատում Աստծուն, բայց եթե իրանք քրիստոնեա ա են, ուրեմ պառտավոր են հավատան: Իսկ եթե չեն հավատում գոնե թող չարտահայտվեն, որովհետև ամոթ ա: Համամիտ չես?


Աշո ջան, եթե չեն հավատում, ուրեմն քրիստոնյա չեն: Ցավոք, մեր օրերում «քրիստոնյա» բառը սխալ իմաստ է ստացել: Շատերը կարծում են, որ եթե հայ ես ծնվել, ուրեմն քրիստոնյա ես, այլընտրանք չունես: Բայց Աստծո ուզածը դա չէ: Նա ուզում է, որ գիտակցելով ընդունես Հիսուսին, հասկանաս, թե որքան մեծ նվեր ես ստացել: Հենց դա է, որ մարդուն արժեքավորում է. մարդը սեփական ընտրության իրավունք ունի, նույնիսկ Աստծուն մերժելու, բայց Աստված նաև խոստանում է, թե որ դեպքում ինչ կլինի:
Իսկ առանց կասկածի հավատալու համար նախ պետք է հավատքով մոտենալ գրքին, փորձել իրոք հասկանալ: 
Իսկ թե ամոթ է, թե ոչ, արդեն մեր գործը չէ: Թող Աստված Ինքը որոշի: Մենք մեզ համար ենք պատասխանատու:

----------


## Չամուռ

Էս վերջերս գտել էին հուդայի ձեռագրերը ու շատ բաներ պարզ էլ մահկանացուների համար 
ուրեմ պարզվումա  մարտին սկորսեզեի ֆիլմը լռիվ ռեալ ֆակտերի վրա հանած ֆիլմա 
հուդան էլա գրում, որ քրիստոսը իրան խնդրելա, որ դավաճանի իրան ու ավելացնումա , որ հուդան-ինքը չի ցանկացել սկզբից 
հետո մեր կտակարանը կոնսպեկտ արած վերսիայա  լռիվ վերսիան կա , բայց դժվար թե մեզնից որևէ մեկին հասու լինի 

զարմանում եմ նրանց վրա, ով ես ամենը իմանալով դեռ հավատումա 

ու էլի ու էլի շատ ու շատ բաներ կան հարցականներով 
պատասխանը դրանց <<աստծու գործերը անքննելի են >>

դե հիմա ով վոնց կարումա տենցա ապռում ու հեչ էլ պարտադիր չի ,որ ասենք հավատա կամ մի հավատա 
օրինակ ես չեմ հավատում ու դեռ փնտրտուքի մեջ եմ  փնտրում եմ ճշմարտությունը
դուք կասեք իզուր ճիգ է,
բայց ոչ միշտ  են սուրը մերկացնում հաղթելու համար 
մեկ-մեկ էլ պարտվում են  :Tongue:

----------


## Highordy

Կարդա «Ուխտագիրք»ը, երևի հավատդ գտնես: Ես գտել եմ: Կարդա…

----------


## Չամուռ

> Կարդա «Ուխտագիրք»ը, երևի հավատդ գտնես: Ես գտել եմ: Կարդա…


ու որտեղ կարդամ, կամ ինչ պետքա գրած լինի,որ աստվածաշնչից ավել լինի 

ու հետո սվաստիկա-ի տակ հանդես եկողը կարա ինձ խորհուրդ տա թե հավատքս կգտնեմ ՟ :Wink:

----------


## Philosopher

> Կարդա «Ուխտագիրք»ը, երևի հավատդ գտնես: Ես գտել եմ: Կարդա…


Ե՞րբ պիտի հայ ազգայնականները դադարեն անանուն, "աստվածաշունչ" գրքերի անուններով երդվել՝ որպես կանոն կրկնելով այն միտքը, թե մոտավորապես "հայերին՝ արիներին, ստեղծել է ինքը՝ արարիչը"՝ մոռանալով, որ այդ դեպքում նրանք պարտավոր են նշել այն հասցեն, որտեղ ապրում է չինացիների, աֆրիկացիների, ավստրալացիների անանուն հայրը: Այն օրը, երբ հայ ազգայնականը կասի՝ կարդացեք, օրինակ, Սարտր, այդ օրը գուցե նաև նրա "Ուխտագիրքը" կդառնա ոչ թե լոկալ-մարգինալ, այլ ունիվերսալ-տիեզերական աղբյուր՝ ինչպես հավատի, այնպես էլ կյանքի:

----------


## emo

> հուդան էլա գրում, որ քրիստոսը իրան խնդրելա, որ դավաճանի իրան


Իսկ ի?նչ ես կարծում Հիսուսը իր ծնունդից դեռ 700  և ավելի տարի առաջ էլ գնաց Եսայի մարգարեին խնդրեց որ իր մասին գրի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ( հասկացողների համար ) թե ինչ է լինելու,ոնց է լինելու և էլի շատ մարգարեների Հին Կտակարանում: Ամենաառաջի գրքից՝ Ծննդոցից  սկսած խոսվում է Հիսուսի մասին:
Քո ասած



> հետո մեր կտակարանը կոնսպեկտ արած վերսիայա լռիվ վերսիան կա


Մեր կտակարանը կազմված է կանոնավոր գրքերից,մնացածը կոչվում են ոչ կանոնավոր և դրանք շատ շատ են:




> զարմանում եմ նրանց վրա, ով ես ամենը իմանալով դեռ հավատումա


Իսկ ես չեմ զարմանում  նման բան հայտարարողների վրա(խոսքը քո մասին չի,դու էլ ես լսել) ՝  


> հուդան էլա գրում, որ քրիստոսը իրան խնդրելա, որ դավաճանի իրան ու ավելացնումա , որ հուդան-ինքը չի ցանկացել սկզբից


քանի որ երբ չարը մի չար  բան անում է,բնականաբար պեք է փորձի վատաբանել ... և իրեն արդարացնել: Հենց այդ երևույթն է տիրում աշխարհում և դրա դրսևորումներից մեկն էլ այս պատմությունն է:
Եվ չեմ զարմանում այն մարդկանց վրա ովքեր չեն հավատում ու չեն ընդունում Հիսուսին,
այլ հավատում են նմանատիպ բաների: Ի վերջո բոլորը չէ որ պետք է հավատան:




> ու էլի ու էլի շատ ու շատ բաներ կան հարցականներով 
> պատասխանը դրանց <<աստծու գործերը անքննելի են >>


Դու ուզում ես տեսնել աչքերովդ,որ նոր հավատաս,ինչպես շատերը:

Հիսուսի խաչելությունից ու հարություն առնելուց հետո  երևաց աշակերտներին,
բայց այդ ժամանակ մի աշակերտը այդտեղ չէր ( Թովմասը ) ,հետո նրան պատմեցին,նա չհավատաց.
ասաց՝
_«Եթե չտեսնեմ նրա ձեռքերի վրայ մեխերի նշանը  և իմ մատները մեխերի տեղերը չդնեմ ու իմ ձեռքը նրա կողի մեջ չխրեմ,չեմ հավատա»:_

Որոշ ժամանակ հետո Հիսուս նորից է հայտնվում նրանց,այդ թվում չհավատացողին...
ու ասում՝
_«Բե՛ր քո մատները և դի՛ր այստեղ ու տե՛ս իմ ձեռքերը, և բե՛ր քո ձեռքը ու մտցրու՛ իմ կողի մեջ . անհավատ մի՛  եղիր այլ՝հավատացեալ»
Թովմասը պատասխան տվեց ու նրան ասաց՝ Տե՛ր իմ և Աստվա՛ծ իմ:
Հիսուս նրան ասաց._
*«Որովհետև դու ինձ տեսար,հավատացիր,երանի~  նրանց, որոնք չեն տեսել և սակայն կը հավատան»*

_Հովհաննէս 20_

----------


## Չամուռ

> Իսկ ի?նչ ես կարծում Հիսուսը իր ծնունդից դեռ 700  և ավելի տարի առաջ էլ գնաց Եսայի մարգարեին խնդրեց որ իր մասին գրի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ( հասկացողների համար ) թե ինչ է լինելու,ոնց է լինելու և էլի շատ մարգարեների Հին Կտակարանում: Ամենաառաջի գրքից՝ Ծննդոցից  սկսած խոսվում է Հիսուսի մասին:
> Քո ասած
> 
> Մեր կտակարանը կազմված է կանոնավոր գրքերից,մնացածը կոչվում են ոչ կանոնավոր և դրանք շատ շատ են:
> 
> 
> Իսկ ես չեմ զարմանում  նման բան հայտարարողների վրա(խոսքը քո մասին չի,դու էլ ես լսել) ՝  
> քանի որ երբ չարը մի չար  բան անում է,բնականաբար պեք է փորձի վատաբանել ... և իրեն արդարացնել: Հենց այդ երևույթն է տիրում աշխարհում և դրա դրսևորումներից մեկն էլ այս պատմությունն է:
> Եվ չեմ զարմանում այն մարդկանց վրա ովքեր չեն հավատում ու չեն ընդունում Հիսուսին,
> ...


դե պարզա, որ դու սկսել ես մեջ բերել կտակարանը ես էլ ցհեմ խոսա անիմաստա 
մեկա ես ինչ ասեմ դու հարցիցս անկախ բաներ ես բերելու կտակարանից ու քո նմանները շատ են
ու հիսուս գնաց 700 տարի առաջ մարգարեի մոտ ու դու էլ տեսար ու հիմա ինձ պատմում ես մի թե դա էլ աստվածաշնչում չէր գրված ես ոնց հավատամ աստվածաշնչում գրած ետ տողերին ու դրա վրա հիմնվելով հավատամ մնացածին եթե ընդհանրապես աստվածաշնչին չեմ հավատում դա հրեաների կրոննա 

շարունակեմ, իսկ հնարավոր չի հետևյալ տարբերակը երբ քրիստոս անունով կամ եսիմ ուրիշ անունով մեկը կարդաց աստվածաշնչից քո բերած տողերը ու իրան հռչակեց հիսուս ու կատարեց պատմությունը ընենց ոնց գրած էր ու հուդան էլ կարևոր դեր խաղաց ետ պատմության մեջ 

չգիտեմ ես չեմ պնդում ,որ հավատալը սխալա ամեքս մենք ենք ընտրում մեր համար ճշմարտությունը ես ընտրել եմ 
իսկ դու՟ :Wink:

----------


## emo

> դե պարզա, որ դու սկսել ես մեջ բերել կտակարանը ես էլ ցհեմ խոսա անիմաստա 
> մեկա ես ինչ ասեմ դու հարցիցս անկախ բաներ ես բերելու կտակարանից ու քո նմանները շատ են
> ու հիսուս գնաց 700 տարի առաջ մարգարեի մոտ ու դու էլ տեսար ու հիմա ինձ պատմում ես մի թե դա էլ աստվածաշնչում չէր գրված ես ոնց հավատամ աստվածաշնչում գրած ետ տողերին ու դրա վրա հիմնվելով հավատամ մնացածին եթե ընդհանրապես աստվածաշնչին չեմ հավատում դա հրեաների կրոննա 
> 
> շարունակեմ, իսկ հնարավոր չի հետևյալ տարբերակը երբ քրիստոս անունով կամ եսիմ ուրիշ անունով մեկը կարդաց աստվածաշնչից քո բերած տողերը ու իրան հռչակեց հիսուս ու կատարեց պատմությունը ընենց ոնց գրած էր ու հուդան էլ կարևոր դեր խաղաց ետ պատմության մեջ 
> 
> չգիտեմ ես չեմ պնդում ,որ հավատալը սխալա ամեքս մենք ենք ընտրում մեր համար ճշմարտությունը ես ընտրել եմ 
> իսկ դու՟


Չէ, ես չեմ պատրաստվում ուրիշ բան ավելացնել ոչ Աստվածաշնչից(չնայած մի համապատասխան մեջբերում կարող էի անել), ոչ էլ իմ մտքերից,իրոք անիմաստ է:

Դու քո ընտրությունը կատարել ես, շատ լավ,դա քո խնդիրն է, ես էլ իմն եմ կատարել,դա էլ իմ խնդիրն է: Ամեն մեկս մեր համար ենք պատասխանատու  :Wink:

----------


## Չամուռ

> Չէ, ես չեմ պատրաստվում ուրիշ բան ավելացնել ոչ Աստվածաշնչից(չնայած մի համապատասխան մեջբերում կարող էի անել), ոչ էլ իմ մտքերից,իրոք անիմաստ է:
> 
> Դու քո ընտրությունը կատարել ես, շատ լավ,դա քո խնդիրն է, ես էլ իմն եմ կատարել,դա էլ իմ խնդիրն է: Ամեն մեկս մեր համար ենք պատասխանատու


Ողջունում եմ քո խաղաղաբնույթ նպատակները :Wink:   :Ok:   :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ կատարած գրառումներից ու արտահայտած կարծիքներից, որոնք ամբողջությամբ ես ընթերցեցի ու  կխնդրեի բոլորիդ, որ ինչ հավատք էլ ունենաիք մի բան չմոռանաիք - *Սիրել մերձավորին ինչպես ինքներդ ձեզ* Եվ մի բան էլ, որպեսզի ծիծաղելի վիճակի մեջ չնկնեք՝ մի փորձեք ապացուցել բոլորին, որ սարի գագաթը բարձրանալու կա միայն մեկ ուղի և այդ միակ ուղին ձեր իմացած ուղին է :Smile:  Հա, մեկ բան էլ ևս. ես ընկերություն եմ անում տարբեր ազգերի ու կրոնների պատկանող մարդկանց հետ (աֆղանացի, աֆրիկացի, ամերիկացի, ադրբեջանցի, թուրք, ռուս, գերմանացի, իտալացի, հնդիկ, հայ...) ու մտքովս չի անցել, որ հետը նրանցից մեկի վիճեմ կամ առանց վիճելու ապացուցեմ նրանցից մեկին, որ իմ կրոնը ճիշտ է, նրանը՝ սխալ. ինչի՞ համար... նրանք լավ մարդիկ են, ես սիրում եմ նրանց, նրանք էլ ինձ ու ի՞նչ կապ ունի որ գրքի որ հրատարակությանն են հավատում :LOL:   կամ գուցե բոլորովին կարդալ չգիտեն... ինչպես կասեր իսկական հայը. *<<Մարդս մարդ լինի...>>* ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի ինչ ազգի կամ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ է կամ ինչի՞ հենց իմ կրոնը պետք է ճիշտ ես համարեմ իսկ մնացածներինը սխալ, որոնք ոչ ավելի պակաս հավատով են լցված դեպի իրենց կրոնն ու Սուրբ Գիրքը քան ես ինքս: *Իմ համար այն մարդն է իր կրոնի ու հավատքի ճշմարիտ հետևորդը՝ ով գիտի Սիրել դիմացինին ու այդ Սերը (անկախ տվյալ մարդու կրոնական ու ազգային պատկանելիությունից) մեկ է՝ ծնված այն Միակից, ՈՒմ տարբեր կրոններում տարբեր անուններ են տալիս, բայց դրանից Նա չի դառնում ուրիշ ու այդ տարբեր անունների տակ միևնույն է բոլորն էլ պատկերացնում ու հասկանում են Նրան՝ այն Միակին՝ ամեն ոք իրեն հարազատ կերպարով. կերպար, որ ստեղծել է մարդը, իր նմանությամբ ու պետկերով, իսկ Էությունը Նրա ամենուր էլ նույնն է ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ստիպել ու համոզել մեկ ուրիշին, որպեսզի նա հավատա այդ Միակին անպայման այն կերպարով, որը որ հարազատ է իրեն, բայց ոչ իր մերձավորին:* - Նույն է և եղած համաշխարհային կրոնների ու նրանց Սուրբ Գրքերի հետ կապված հարցում... Եվ մի խնդրանք էլ. *մի փորձեք ձեր փոքրիկ քանոնով Անսահմանությունը չափել ու առավել ևս մի պնդեք, թե դուք հաստատ չափել եք ու գիտեք, թե որքան երկարություն ունի Անսահմանությունը ու որ մնացած բոլորի կողմից կատարած չափումները սխալ են իսկզբանե, քանզի ճիշտ է միայն ձեր կողմից Անսահմանության որոշած սահմանը՝ մի բան, որ չի կարող լինել...* 
* Ս ե՜ ր . . .*

----------


## Չամուռ

> Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ կատարած գրառումներից ու արտահայտած կարծիքներից, որոնք ամբողջությամբ ես ընթերցեցի ու  կխնդրեի բոլորիդ, որ ինչ հավատք էլ ունենաիք մի բան չմոռանաիք - *Սիրել մերձավորին ինչպես ինքներդ ձեզ* Եվ մի բան էլ, որպեսզի ծիծաղելի վիճակի մեջ չնկնեք՝ մի փորձեք ապացուցել բոլորին, որ սարի գագաթը բարձրանալու կա միայն մեկ ուղի և այդ միակ ուղին ձեր իմացած ուղին է Հա, մեկ բան էլ ևս. ես ընկերություն եմ անում տարբեր ազգերի ու կրոնների պատկանող մարդկանց հետ (աֆղանացի, աֆրիկացի, ամերիկացի, ադրբեջանցի, թուրք, ռուս, գերմանացի, իտալացի, հնդիկ, հայ...) ու մտքովս չի անցել, որ հետը նրանցից մեկի վիճեմ կամ առանց վիճելու ապացուցեմ նրանցից մեկին, որ իմ կրոնը ճիշտ է, նրանը՝ սխալ. ինչի՞ համար... նրանք լավ մարդիկ են, ես սիրում եմ նրանց, նրանք էլ ինձ ու ի՞նչ կապ ունի որ գրքի որ հրատարակությանն են հավատում  կամ գուցե բոլորովին կարդալ չգիտեն... ինչպես կասեր իսկական հայը. *<<Մարդս մարդ լինի...>>* ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի ինչ ազգի կամ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ է կամ ինչի՞ հենց իմ կրոնը պետք է ճիշտ ես համարեմ իսկ մնացածներինը սխալ, որոնք ոչ ավելի պակաս հավատով են լցված դեպի իրենց կրոնն ու Սուրբ Գիրքը քան ես ինքս: *Իմ համար այն մարդն է իր կրոնի ու հավատքի ճշմարիտ հետևորդը՝ ով գիտի Սիրել դիմացինին ու այդ Սերը (անկախ տվյալ մարդու կրոնական ու ազգային պատկանելիությունից) մեկ է՝ ծնված այն Միակից, ՈՒմ տարբեր կրոններում տարբեր անուններ են տալիս, բայց դրանից Նա չի դառնում ուրիշ ու այդ տարբեր անունների տակ միևնույն է բոլորն էլ պատկերացնում ու հասկանում են Նրան՝ այն Միակին՝ ամեն ոք իրեն հարազատ կերպարով. կերպար, որ ստեղծել է մարդը, իր նմանությամբ ու պետկերով, իսկ Էությունը Նրա ամենուր էլ նույնն է ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ստիպել ու համոզել մեկ ուրիշին, որպեսզի նա հավատա այդ Միակին անպայման այն կերպարով, որը որ հարազատ է իրեն, բայց ոչ իր մերձավորին:* - Նույն է և եղած համաշխարհային կրոնների ու նրանց Սուրբ Գրքերի հետ կապված հարցում... Եվ մի խնդրանք էլ. *մի փորձեք ձեր փոքրիկ քանոնով Անսահմանությունը չափել ու առավել ևս մի պնդեք, թե դուք հաստատ չափել եք ու գիտեք, թե որքան երկարություն ունի Անսահմանությունը ու որ մնացած բոլորի կողմից կատարած չափումները սխալ են իսկզբանե, քանզի ճիշտ է միայն ձեր կողմից Անսահմանության որոշած սահմանը՝ մի բան, որ չի կարող լինել...* 
> * Ս ե՜ ր . . .*


լավն եր անգամ մի փոքր թրջբեցին աչքերս :Cray:  

չնայած ես քեզ չեմ հավատում քո ես գեղարվեստապատումը  երազանքի նման մի բանա ես չեմ հավատում,որ ինքդ սիրում ես մերձավորիդ ու չես ջխայնանում երբ տրորում են կոշիկդ երթուղայինում

դե ինձ մնումա հիանամ քո գրածով  :Tongue:  

իսկ մնացածը ճիշտ ես ասում եթե ես հավատամ քրիստոսին վտանգ կա ,որ կնգնեմ մուսուլմանական կամ բուդդիստական դժողք  :LOL:

----------


## Սելավի

Գեղեցիկ  խոսքեր  են  շատ  ուսանելի,   բայց  գեղեցիկ  խոսքեի  կույտը  չի  կարող  դարնալ  գիտություն, ինչպես  նաեվ  աղյուսների  կույտը  չի  կարող  դարնալ  տուն:  Սիրելիս  ես  կյանքում  մեղուն  մեղրա  սարքում  0ցը  թույն, պետքա  կարողանաս  զանազանես  այդ  ամենը  հակառակ  դեպքում, դու  մոմտ  վարում  ես  ու  դնում  ես  սեղանի  տակ,  որ  լույսը  պայծար  չլինի,  իսկ  մարդիք  իրենց  մեջ  են  տենում  այդ  լույսը,  իրենց  սրտի  մեջ,  մարդ  արարածը  բնությամբ  չարա, ետ  ժամանակա  միայն  որ   սիրտը  միակ  տեղնա,  որտեղ  աստվածը  եվ  սատանան  հարևաններ  են,  եթե  լույսին  տեղ  չես  տալիս  ապա  ըտրում  ես  խավարը,  չես  կարող  2-  ել  ընտրես,  իսկ  եթե  լույսը  ճանաչում  ես,  ապա  ուզումա  լինի  հնդիկ,  ուզումա  լինի  տնփեսա,   դու  իրանց  շատ  սիրելով  ցույց  ես  տալիս  լույսը,  ու  հենց  հաստատահիմք  ձևով  մերժում  ես  իրանց  մոլորությունը: Հիմա  տես,    վերևի  փոստը  դու  ես  գրել  չե՞  դու  դրա  մեչ  համոզված  ես,  եթե  ես  քեզ  մերժեմ ասեմ  հնարաոր  չի  դու  չես  գրել  չես  սկսի  ինձ  ապացուցել  որ  քո գրածնա,  կապացուցես  չե,՞ որովհետև  ես  հակարակվում  եմ  մի  փաստի  հետ  որում  դու  համոզված  ես:  Հիմա  ես  հաստատ  քեզ  ասում  եմ  մի  կասկածի  որ  Հիսուսնա տերը,  փրկիչը ու  աստվածը,  աստվածաշունչը  հավանականության  տեսություն  չի,  այլ ճշգրիտ  գիտություն, ետ  հնդիկինելա  դա պետք  իմանալ,  չինացունելա  պետք  իմանալ,  դու  կարծում  ես  թե  ճիշտ  ես  անում  որ  քո  իմացած  ու  տեսած  լույսը  իրանց  ցույց  չես  տալիս:  Վերջում  ավելացնեմ  որ  այո  իմ  իմացած  սարի  գագաթին  միայն  մի  ճանապարհ  կա  հասնելու,  դա  շատ  նեղա  ու  դժվար,  եթե  ծիծաղալույա  ծիծաղեք:

----------


## Anul

օրինակ ես մեծ հավատ ունեմ ու հուսով եմ այդ հավատը իսկական է, խափուսիկ չէ, բայց ես այդ Աստվածաշունչը ոոոոչ մի ձև չեմ կարողանում ավարտել. երեի մի 20 անգամ փորձել եմ ամբողջությամբ կարդալ. բայց ոնց որ ինչ-որ բան ներսիցս միշտ ասի, որ պետք չէ այդ ամենին հավատալ. կան բաներ, որ իրոք կարդալիս սիրտս մի ինչ-որ բան վկայել է. չգիտեմ. կարողա ես եմ ինձ տրամադրել, բայց ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում է կարևորը հավատ լինի բարու, սիրո ու ԱՍՏԾՈ հանդեպ ...

----------


## Չամուռ

> Գեղեցիկ  խոսքեր  են  շատ  ուսանելի,   բայց  գեղեցիկ  խոսքեի  կույտը  չի  կարող  դարնալ  գիտություն, ինչպես  նաեվ  աղյուսների  կույտը  չի  կարող  դարնալ  տուն:  Սիրելիս  ես  կյանքում  մեղուն  մեղրա  սարքում  0ցը  թույն, պետքա  կարողանաս  զանազանես  այդ  ամենը  հակառակ  դեպքում, դու  մոմտ  վարում  ես  ու  դնում  ես  սեղանի  տակ,  որ  լույսը  պայծար  չլինի,  իսկ  մարդիք  իրենց  մեջ  են  տենում  այդ  լույսը,  իրենց  սրտի  մեջ,  մարդ  արարածը  բնությամբ  չարա, ետ  ժամանակա  միայն  որ   սիրտը  միակ  տեղնա,  որտեղ  աստվածը  եվ  սատանան  հարևաններ  են,  եթե  լույսին  տեղ  չես  տալիս  ապա  ըտրում  ես  խավարը,  չես  կարող  2-  ել  ընտրես,  իսկ  եթե  լույսը  ճանաչում  ես,  ապա  ուզումա  լինի  հնդիկ,  ուզումա  լինի  տնփեսա,   դու  իրանց  շատ  սիրելով  ցույց  ես  տալիս  լույսը,  ու  հենց  հաստատահիմք  ձևով  մերժում  ես  իրանց  մոլորությունը: Հիմա  տես,    վերևի  փոստը  դու  ես  գրել  չե՞  դու  դրա  մեչ  համոզված  ես,  եթե  ես  քեզ  մերժեմ ասեմ  հնարաոր  չի  դու  չես  գրել  չես  սկսի  ինձ  ապացուցել  որ  քո գրածնա,  կապացուցես  չե,՞ որովհետև  ես  հակարակվում  եմ  մի  փաստի  հետ  որում  դու  համոզված  ես:  Հիմա  ես  հաստատ  քեզ  ասում  եմ  մի  կասկածի  որ  Հիսուսնա տերը,  փրկիչը ու  աստվածը,  աստվածաշունչը  հավանականության  տեսություն  չի,  այլ ճշգրիտ  գիտություն, ետ  հնդիկինելա  դա պետք  իմանալ,  չինացունելա  պետք  իմանալ,  դու  կարծում  ես  թե  ճիշտ  ես  անում  որ  քո  իմացած  ու  տեսած  լույսը  իրանց  ցույց  չես  տալիս:  Վերջում  ավելացնեմ  որ  այո  իմ  իմացած  սարի  գագաթին  միայն  մի  ճանապարհ  կա  հասնելու,  դա  շատ  նեղա  ու  դժվար,  եթե  ծիծաղալույա  ծիծաղեք:


Ինչպես դու աստծու գոյության և աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտության մեջ ես համոզված 
ես էլ նույնաբար համոզված եմ հակառակում 
ու պետք չի դասախոսություն կարդալ լույսի ու մթի հարաբերությունների մասին 
ես պատկերացրա հասուն մարդ եմ ու շատ հասուն մարդկանց դաս եմ տալիս  արդեն 10 տարուց ավելա, ու ես եմ ընտրում իմ համար ճշմարտությունը ու կարիք չունեմ անապացույց խորհուրդների 

աստված չկա 
աստվաշաշունչն էլ անհիմն, բայց մեծ տաղանդով օժտված մարդկանց ձեռքի գործա 
հավատամ դրան նշանակումա հավատամ  Չիպոլինոի արկածներին 
իսկ որպես բարին ուսուցանող գիք նաղընտրում եմ  Փոքրիկ իշխանը
համենայն դեպս ոչինչ չի պարտադրում  ինձ  :Cool: 

Համել ես բուդդիստ եմ ու համոզված եմ Բուդդայի ուսմունքի ճշմարտության մեջ 
հիմա ինչ կասեք կասեք չէ մերն ավելի լավնա 
քրիստոնեության պատճառով սաղ կյանքներս տուժվել ենք  պատմություն կարդացեք հետն էլ ախր մերը լիներ ուրիշ բան հրեաները սաղին համոզել են քրիստոսի գոյության պահով իսկ իրանք չեն հավատում 

ես թող ոչ էլ քրիստոնյա լինեմ ինձ հերիքումա լինել երկրի մարդ ընդամենը

----------


## Stalker

> օրինակ ես մեծ հավատ ունեմ ու հուսով եմ այդ հավատը իսկական է, խափուսիկ չէ


Պետք է համոզված լինել, ոչ թե հուսով, այլապես հավատը մեծ չի կարող լինել  :Wink: 

Իսկ աստվածաշունչը մարդկության պատմության մեջ գրված ամենազորեղ գիրքն է, որը կարդալիս կարծես նա քեզ հետ խոսում է.
Շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ է տալիս.
Բայցևայնպես չպետք է մոռանանք որ այն անցել է շատ դարեր և կարող է փոփոխության ենթարկված լինել բազմապիսի այսպես կոչված տերտերների կողմից, որոնք այն փորցել են օգտագորցել իրենց շահերի համար...

----------


## Black Insomnia

Վերջին միտքը իրոք որ վատը չէր! Կարծում եմ չենք սխալվի ,եթե հավատանք հենց մեր ճշտին... Ու ես Ոչ մի մարդ չգիտեմ(թեեվ գիտեմ իրենց ամենաիսկական քրիստոնյա համարող ահավո~ր  շատ մարդկանց ) որ գոնե մի անգամ 2-րդ այտը դեմ տար..
Ամենաանկապն այն է ,որ որոշ մարդիկ ամենայն անկեղծությամբ կարծում են, որ իրոք խորապես հավատում են,մինչդեռ հատավը վերջանում է թեմայի փակմանը պես,ու այլեվս ոչ ոք ո'չ այտ է դեմ տալիս, ո'չ էլ սիրում  դիմացինին:Այնուամենայնիվ արդեն դրախտում ուրախ ապրելու պլաններ ունեն!  :Shok:

----------


## Չամուռ

> Վերջին միտքը իրոք որ վատը չէր! Կարծում եմ չենք սխալվի ,եթե հավատանք հենց մեր ճշտին... Ու ես Ոչ մի մարդ չգիտեմ(թեեվ գիտեմ իրենց ամենաիսկական քրիստոնյա համարող ահավո~ր  շատ մարդկանց ) որ գոնե մի անգամ 2-րդ այտը դեմ տար..
> Ամենաանկապն այն է ,որ որոշ մարդիկ ամենայն անկեղծությամբ կարծում են, որ իրոք խորապես հավատում են,մինչդեռ հատավը վերջանում է թեմայի փակմանը պես,ու այլեվս ոչ ոք ո'չ այտ է դեմ տալիս, ո'չ էլ սիրում  դիմացինին:Այնուամենայնիվ արդեն դրախտում ուրախ ապրելու պլաններ ունեն!


Եթե հավատանք են մտքին, որ դժողքում շատ շոգա հուր, կրակ, ապա դրախտում հակառակը շատ ցուրտ պետքա լինի :LOL:

----------


## Stalker

Դժողք ու դրախտ չկա, ամեն մարդ ինքն է ստեղծում իր աշխարհը.
Ու կախված թե ով է ետ մարդը(ինչ ձևի տղայա եղել իրա քուչում  :Jpit: ))))) ետ աշխարհը կարա դառնա դժողք կամ դրախտ  :Wink:

----------


## emo

> Եթե հավատանք են մտքին, որ դժողքում շատ շոգա հուր, կրակ...


Հուր, կրակը  բառացիորեն մի հասկացի, դա ունի փոխաբերական իմաստ:

----------


## Չամուռ

> Հուր, կրակը  բառացիորեն մի հասկացի, դա ունի փոխաբերական իմաստ:


օրինակ ինձ կասես ետ իմաստներից մի քանիսը ես եսքան մտածեցի չգտա թե ինչ իմաստ կունենա հուր-կրակը, եթե ոչ հենց հուր-կրակ :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

> Գեղեցիկ  խոսքեր  են  շատ  ուսանելի,   բայց  գեղեցիկ  խոսքեի  կույտը  չի  կարող  դարնալ  գիտություն, ինչպես  նաեվ  աղյուսների  կույտը  չի  կարող  դարնալ  տուն:  Սիրելիս  ես  կյանքում  մեղուն  մեղրա  սարքում  0ցը  թույն, պետքա  կարողանաս  զանազանես  այդ  ամենը  հակառակ  դեպքում, դու  մոմտ  վարում  ես  ու  դնում  ես  սեղանի  տակ,  որ  լույսը  պայծար  չլինի,  իսկ  մարդիք  իրենց  մեջ  են  տենում  այդ  լույսը,  իրենց  սրտի  մեջ,  մարդ  արարածը  բնությամբ  չարա, ետ  ժամանակա  միայն  որ   սիրտը  միակ  տեղնա,  որտեղ  աստվածը  եվ  սատանան  հարևաններ  են,  եթե  լույսին  տեղ  չես  տալիս  ապա  ըտրում  ես  խավարը,  չես  կարող  2-  ել  ընտրես,  իսկ  եթե  լույսը  ճանաչում  ես,  ապա  ուզումա  լինի  հնդիկ,  ուզումա  լինի  տնփեսա,   դու  իրանց  շատ  սիրելով  ցույց  ես  տալիս  լույսը,  ու  հենց  հաստատահիմք  ձևով  մերժում  ես  իրանց  մոլորությունը: Հիմա  տես,    վերևի  փոստը  դու  ես  գրել  չե՞  դու  դրա  մեչ  համոզված  ես,  եթե  ես  քեզ  մերժեմ ասեմ  հնարաոր  չի  դու  չես  գրել  չես  սկսի  ինձ  ապացուցել  որ  քո գրածնա,  կապացուցես  չե,՞ որովհետև  ես  հակարակվում  եմ  մի  փաստի  հետ  որում  դու  համոզված  ես:  Հիմա  ես  հաստատ  քեզ  ասում  եմ  մի  կասկածի  որ  Հիսուսնա տերը,  փրկիչը ու  աստվածը,  աստվածաշունչը  հավանականության  տեսություն  չի,  այլ ճշգրիտ  գիտություն, ետ  հնդիկինելա  դա պետք  իմանալ,  չինացունելա  պետք  իմանալ,  դու  կարծում  ես  թե  ճիշտ  ես  անում  որ  քո  իմացած  ու  տեսած  լույսը  իրանց  ցույց  չես  տալիս:  Վերջում  ավելացնեմ  որ  այո  իմ  իմացած  սարի  գագաթին  միայն  մի  ճանապարհ  կա  հասնելու,  դա  շատ  նեղա  ու  դժվար,  եթե  ծիծաղալույա  ծիծաղեք:


 *Իսկական քրիստոնեան չպետք է էգոիստ լինի*, իսկ այն մարդը, որ պնդում է, թե բոլոր կրոնների միջից միայն իր կրոնն ու ուղղությունն է ճշմարիտը, իսկ մնացած բոլոր ուղիները կեղծ են ու սխալ, որ միայ իր իմացած Սուրբ Գիրքն է ճշմարիտը, իսկ մնացած բոլորը կեղծ են ու սխալ ու նա ջանում է դա բոլորին ապացուցել (հաշվի չառնելով, որ բազում մարդիկ կան, որոնք մեծ հավատքով են լցված դեպի իրենց սեփական Սուրբ Գիրքն ու կրոնը), ապա նման մարդը տիպիկ էգոիստ է ու քրիստոնեա չի կարող համարվել ու Աստված էլ չի կարող հանդուրժի, որ նման մարդ դրախտում հայտնվի, այլապես նա այնտեղ հանկարծ կտեսնի, որ իրենց առաքինի կյանքով ու մեծ Սիրո շնորհիվ այնտեղ են նաև այլ կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներ, նա կսկսի այնտեղ էլ նույն բաժանությունը մտցնել ու դրախտը կդառնա դժոխք: 


> Սիրելիս  ես  կյանքում  մեղուն  մեղրա  սարքում  0ցը  թույն, պետքա  կարողանաս  զանազանես  այդ  ամենը...


 Այո հարգելի Սելավի, դու ճիշտ ես՝ այս կյանքում  մեղուն  մեղր է  սարքում,  օձը՝  թույն, և պետքա է կարողանա մարդ  զանազանել  այդ  ամենը, բայց եթե մեղվից մեղր ես վերցնում անպայման չէ վերցնես այդ մեղրը ձեռքդ ու բղավես թե քո մեղրից (որն ի դեպ քոնն էլ չէ այլ մեղվի պատրաստածը) քաղցր ու համով մեղր էլ չկա աշխարհի տակը - զգում ես, որ դա արդեն իսկական քրիստոնեային հարիր գործ չէ, այլ ուղղակի չարչիության նման մի բան, որ արվում է սեփական մեղրը թանկ գնով վաճառելու համար: Իսկ որ ասում ես. 


> ...դու  մոմտ  վարում  ես  ու  դնում  ես  սեղանի  տակ,  որ  լույսը  պայծար  չլինի... / ...թե  լույսը  ճանաչում  ես,  ապա  ուզումա  լինի  հնդիկ,  ուզումա  լինի  տնփեսա,   դու  իրանց  շատ  սիրելով  ցույց  ես  տալիս  լույսը,  ու  հենց  հաստատահիմք  ձևով  մերժում  ես  իրանց  մոլորությունը: ...դու  կարծում  ես  թե  ճիշտ  ես  անում  որ  քո  իմացած  ու  տեսած  լույսը  իրանց  ցույց  չես  տալիս:


 Շատ հավանեցի քո այս խոսքը, բայց գիտես, *ես սիրում եմ, որ մարդ իր հավատքի, կրոնի ու Սուրբ Գրքի ճշմարիտ լինելը ցույց է տալիս իրեն շրջապատող եղբայրներին ու քույրերին ոչ թե բարձրաձայն գոռոցներով, քարոզներով՝ փորձելով ապացուցել, որ իր սեփական հավատքը միակ ճշմարիտ ուղին է աշխարհում, այլ սիրում եմ, երբ մարդ իր քարոզն անում է իր ամենօրյա ճիշտ ապրելակերպով ու սիրով մերձավորի հանդեպ, ինչպես անում էր Սուրբ Ֆրանցիս Ասիզացին:* Եվ մի՞թե չես ընդունում, որ *հավատն առանց գործի  մեռած է* ու որ *ամենալավ քարոզի ձևը սեփական օրինակով ցույց տալն է:* Իրենց բուն Էությամբ համաշխարհային բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ Մի են, որոնք ծնունդ են առել ու սնվում են նույն զուլալ աղբյուրից՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունից, բայց տարբեր են այդ բոլորն էլ իրենց ձևով ու պետք չէ տրվել ձևին, խաբկանքին, դոգմաին ու մտցնել մարդկանց մեջ բաժանության ոգին՝ չտեսնելով Էությունը, որը Միասնական է, Մի է: Եվ մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ այն տունը, այն թագավորությունը, այն մոլորակը, որ բաժանված է ինքն իր մեջ, ինքն իրեն կործանման, ավերման ու ոչնչացման  է դատապարտում - մի աջակցեք դրան... 
*Սերը մեզ միացնող միակ ուղին է...*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լիովին համաձայն եմ ihusik-ի արտահայտած բոլոր մտքերի հետ։  :Ok:  Երանի նրա պես մտածող մարդիկ շատ լինեին, բայց, ցավոք, դեռ շատ հեռու ենք այդ վիճակից։  :Think:  
Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ շատ քրիստոնյաներ, որոնք ատամներով պաշտպանում են Աստվածաշունչը և արհամարհանքով են վերաբերվում մյուս բոլոր կրոններին ու ուսմունքներին, հենց վեճի մեջ իրենց պահվածքով հաճախ մոռանում են, թե ինչ է նշանակում քրիստոնյա ՝ դրսևորելով քրիստոնյային ոչ վայել անհանդուրժողականություն ու ագրեսիա... Կարծես միայն Աստվածաշունչ կարդալով ու Աստվածաշունչն անգիր իմանալով է որոշվում մարդու քրիստոնյա լինելը։

----------


## emo

> օրինակ ինձ կասես ետ իմաստներից մի քանիսը ես եսքան մտածեցի չգտա թե ինչ իմաստ կունենա հուր-կրակը, եթե ոչ հենց հուր-կրակ


Փորձեմ:
Վերցնենք մեր առօրյա կյանքը,երբ մեր հետ ինչ - որ վատ դեպք է պատահու կամ անհաջողության մեջ ենք ընկնում, ասում ենք «ես ինչ կրակնը ընկա» - տարածված խոսք է:
Հիմի դժողքի կրակի փոխաբերական իմաստի մասին:
Եթե ես «ընկնեմ» դժողք (միայն իմ պատճառով է դա լինելու),իմ մոտ լինելու է այնպիսի վիճակ,որ ինչ էլ անեմ,ձեռնարկեմ,ասեմ...ինչ ձև էլ ապրեմ,միշտ ա լինելու այնպես վատ,որ ասելու եմ «արա ես ինչ կրակն եմ ընկել»,հոգիս  ու կյանքս ա դառնալու ահավոր, այսինքն ես զրկվելու եմ ամենակարևորից՝ Աստծո օգնությունից,որը հիմի իմ հետ է: Եվ դա ավելի վատ է,քան իրական հուր ու կրակը:
Հիմի կարող է դու ասես «ուրեմ ես չեմ ընկնի այդ կրակի մեջ,քանի որ ես Աստծուն չեմ հավատում և նրա օգնությունը հիմի իմ հետ չէ»: Անկախ նրանից դու հավատում ես Աստծուն թե ոչ ,սիրում ես թե չէ, Նա քեզ սիրում է ու օգնում,քանի դեռ հույս կա... *դու դա չես կարող Նրան արգելել*

(Տպավորությում չստեղծվի,թե ես փորձում եմ համոզել,իմ մտքերը համարելով ճիշտ,ինձ դա պետք չի :Wink:   Աստվածաշունչը չի ասում համոզիր,այլ՝ասածդ ասա ու քաշվի կող )

----------


## Չամուռ

> Փորձեմ:
> Վերցնենք մեր առօրյա կյանքը,երբ մեր հետ ինչ - որ վատ դեպք է պատահու կամ անհաջողության մեջ ենք ընկնում, ասում ենք «ես ինչ կրակնը ընկա» - տարածված խոսք է:
> Հիմի դժողքի կրակի փոխաբերական իմաստի մասին:
> Եթե ես «ընկնեմ» դժողք (միայն իմ պատճառով է դա լինելու),իմ մոտ լինելու է այնպիսի վիճակ,որ ինչ էլ անեմ,ձեռնարկեմ,ասեմ...ինչ ձև էլ ապրեմ,միշտ ա լինելու այնպես վատ,որ ասելու եմ «արա ես ինչ կրակն եմ ընկել»,հոգիս  ու կյանքս ա դառնալու ահավոր, այսինքն ես զրկվելու եմ ամենակարևորից՝ Աստծո օգնությունից,որը հիմի իմ հետ է: Եվ դա ավելի վատ է,քան իրական հուր ու կրակը:
> Հիմի կարող է դու ասես «ուրեմ ես չեմ ընկնի այդ կրակի մեջ,քանի որ ես Աստծուն չեմ հավատում և նրա օգնությունը հիմի իմ հետ չէ»: Անկախ նրանից դու հավատում ես Աստծուն թե ոչ ,սիրում ես թե չէ, Նա քեզ սիրում է ու օգնում,քանի դեռ հույս կա... *դու դա չես կարող Նրան արգելել*
> 
> (Տպավորությում չստեղծվի,թե ես փորձում եմ համոզել,իմ մտքերը համարելով ճիշտ,ինձ դա պետք չի  Աստվածաշունչը չի ասում համոզիր,այլ՝ասածդ ասա ու քաշվի կող )


Ես հասկացա դու ինչի մասին ես ասում, բայց ասենք լեզուներ կան,որում չկա եդ արտահայտությոընը <<կրակն ընկա>> բա ոնցա ստացվում ,որ իրանց մոտ էլա դժողքը կրակներով ու եռման ջրով լիքը կաթսաներով :Wink:  

մի հարց էլ տամ հիմա բա են չինացին ինչ անի,որ իրան սաղ կյանք սովորացրել են թե բուդդան ամենա բարեհոգի ու ամենա լավ սուբստանցիանա  ու հավատաս նրան կհասնես նիռվանայի
բա հիմա ինչ անի երբ մահից հետո կամ ես լսել եմ ,որ անգամ քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալուստից հետո, երբ հոգին տանում են քավարան ու ասենք աստվածը կամ ետ գործով զբաղվող հրեշտակը ասումա 

չէէէ չի լինի տես դու բուդդաին ես հավատացել կներես, բայց դրախտը փակա քո համար 

եսքանը ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա, հույսով եմ եթե մոտս հարցեր ծագեն կօգնես ինձ՟ հարցերը սուգուբը աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ 
համարենք ես քեզ փորցության եմ ենթարկում ու ուզում եմ իմանամ դու ինչքանով ես հավատում  :Wink:  

հանկարծ չվիրավորվես նի քիչ կատակի բնույթի տողերիցս ես ենթատեքստում լռիվ լուրջ եմ 

ու ընդանրապես խնդրում եմ բոլոր հավատացիալներին պատասխանեք հարցերիս ես տանջվում եմ երբ հակասությունա առաջանում մոտս իսկ դուք ասում եք դա ճիշտնա 

շնորհակալ եմ 

ու առաջարկում եմ բոլորին հարցեր գրեն ես թեմայում ու պատասխաննողները շատ կլնեն ոս մտածում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## emo

> Ես հասկացա դու ինչի մասին ես ասում, բայց ասենք լեզուներ կան,որում չկա եդ արտահայտությոընը <<կրակն ընկա>> բա ոնցա ստացվում ,որ իրանց մոտ էլա դժողքը կրակներով ու եռման ջրով լիքը կաթսաներով


Այդ բառը չկա,բայց երևույթը կա:Կարևորը բառերը չեն, համել ինձ թվում է «կրակն ընկա» ին փոխարինող կլինի ամեն լեզվում:





> մի հարց էլ տամ հիմա բա են չինացին ինչ անի,որ իրան սաղ կյանք սովորացրել են թե բուդդան ամենա բարեհոգի ու ամենա լավ սուբստանցիանա  ու հավատաս նրան կհասնես նիռվանայի
> բա հիմա ինչ անի երբ մահից հետո կամ ես լսել եմ ,որ անգամ քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալուստից հետո, երբ հոգին տանում են քավարան ու ասենք աստվածը կամ ետ գործով զբաղվող հրեշտակը ասումա 
> չէէէ չի լինի տես դու բուդդաին ես հավատացել կներես, բայց դրախտը փակա քո համար 
> եսքանը ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա,


Որպեսզի պատասխանեմ,մեջբերում պետք է կատարեմ Աստվածաշնչից,չնայաց դու չես սիրում:

_«Ասա՛ մեզ,այդ ե?րբ կը լինի, և կամ քո գալստեան ու այս աշխարհի վախճանի նշանն ի?նչ կը լինի»:_ *ՄԱՏԹԷՈՍ 24:3*

Եվ Հիսուս սկսում է պատասխանել, ես գրեմ պատասխանի վերջի համարը.
*«Եվ արքայութեան այս Ավետարանը պիտի քարոզուի ամբողջ աշխարհում՝ ի վկայություն բոլոր հեթանոսների, և ապա պիտի գա վախճանը»*

Ինձ թվում է պարզ է,բոլորը գոնե տեղյակ են լինելու,նրանց ասվելու է:
Եվ բացի այս, հնարավոր է ուրիշ առանձին դեպքեր էլ լինեն,բայց համոզված եմ ամեն ինչ լուծում կստանա *արդար* ձևով: Մի բանել, իմ կարծիքով եթե ասենք լինի նենց,որ օրինակ մի մարդ ընդանրապես տեղյակ չէր, չէր լսել,ովա Հիսուսը և այլն,ու հենց գա այդ վերջը,նոր ինքը իմանա, եթե այդ ժամանակ հավատա, կփրկվի: Բայց եթե  լսել է հաշվի չի առել ... 






> հույսով եմ եթե մոտս հարցեր ծագեն կօգնես ինձ՟ հարցերը սուգուբը աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ 
> համարենք ես քեզ փորցության եմ ենթարկում ու ուզում եմ իմանամ դու ինչքանով ես հավատում


Ուրախ կլինեմ,եթե կարողանամ պատասխանել,բայց հաշվի առ,որ ամեն ինչ չէ որ գիտեմ: :Wink:  




> հանկարծ չվիրավորվես նի քիչ կատակի բնույթի տողերիցս ես ենթատեքստում լռիվ լուրջ եմ


Կատակ անել սիրում եմ:
Վիրավորվելու բան չկա,եթե ռագատկով(պարսատիկով) չխփես  :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

Ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում,  բայց  ուզում  եմ  հարցնեմ  փետրվարի  1-ին  Հայաստանի  ժամանակով  ժամը  գիշերվա  2-ի  կողմերը,  մի  մեծ  ծավալուն  փոստ  էի  գրել,  ինչու  եք  ջնջել՞:  ինչ-որ  մեկը  կարող  է  պատասխանել  ինձ: 
Կանխավ  շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Սելավի

> *Իսկական քրիստոնեան չպետք է էգոիստ լինի*, իսկ այն մարդը, որ պնդում է, թե բոլոր կրոնների միջից միայն իր կրոնն ու ուղղությունն է ճշմարիտը, իսկ մնացած բոլոր ուղիները կեղծ են ու սխալ, որ միայ իր իմացած Սուրբ Գիրքն է ճշմարիտը, իսկ մնացած բոլորը կեղծ են ու սխալ ու նա ջանում է դա բոլորին ապացուցել (հաշվի չառնելով, որ բազում մարդիկ կան, որոնք մեծ հավատքով են լցված դեպի իրենց սեփական Սուրբ Գիրքն ու կրոնը), ապա նման մարդը տիպիկ էգոիստ է ու քրիստոնեա չի կարող համարվել ու Աստված էլ չի կարող հանդուրժի, որ նման մարդ դրախտում հայտնվի, այլապես նա այնտեղ հանկարծ կտեսնի, որ իրենց առաքինի կյանքով ու մեծ Սիրո շնորհիվ այնտեղ են նաև այլ կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներ, նա կսկսի այնտեղ էլ նույն բաժանությունը մտցնել ու դրախտը կդառնա դժոխք:  Այո հարգելի Սելավի, դու ճիշտ ես՝ այս կյանքում  մեղուն  մեղր է  սարքում,  օձը՝  թույն, և պետքա է կարողանա մարդ  զանազանել  այդ  ամենը, բայց եթե մեղվից մեղր ես վերցնում անպայման չէ վերցնես այդ մեղրը ձեռքդ ու բղավես թե քո մեղրից (որն ի դեպ քոնն էլ չէ այլ մեղվի պատրաստածը) քաղցր ու համով մեղր էլ չկա աշխարհի տակը - զգում ես, որ դա արդեն իսկական քրիստոնեային հարիր գործ չէ, այլ ուղղակի չարչիության նման մի բան, որ արվում է սեփական մեղրը թանկ գնով վաճառելու համար: Իսկ որ ասում ես.  Շատ հավանեցի քո այս խոսքը, բայց գիտես, *ես սիրում եմ, որ մարդ իր հավատքի, կրոնի ու Սուրբ Գրքի ճշմարիտ լինելը ցույց է տալիս իրեն շրջապատող եղբայրներին ու քույրերին ոչ թե բարձրաձայն գոռոցներով, քարոզներով՝ փորձելով ապացուցել, որ իր սեփական հավատքը միակ ճշմարիտ ուղին է աշխարհում, այլ սիրում եմ, երբ մարդ իր քարոզն անում է իր ամենօրյա ճիշտ ապրելակերպով ու սիրով մերձավորի հանդեպ, ինչպես անում էր Սուրբ Ֆրանցիս Ասիզացին:* Եվ մի՞թե չես ընդունում, որ *հավատն առանց գործի  մեռած է* ու որ *ամենալավ քարոզի ձևը սեփական օրինակով ցույց տալն է:* Իրենց բուն Էությամբ համաշխարհային բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ Մի են, որոնք ծնունդ են առել ու սնվում են նույն զուլալ աղբյուրից՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունից, բայց տարբեր են այդ բոլորն էլ իրենց ձևով ու պետք չէ տրվել ձևին, խաբկանքին, դոգմաին ու մտցնել մարդկանց մեջ բաժանության ոգին՝ չտեսնելով Էությունը, որը Միասնական է, Մի է: Եվ մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ այն տունը, այն թագավորությունը, այն մոլորակը, որ բաժանված է ինքն իր մեջ, ինքն իրեն կործանման, ավերման ու ոչնչացման  է դատապարտում - մի աջակցեք դրան... 
> *Սերը մեզ միացնող միակ ուղին է...*


Սիրելիս'  մի  շտապիր  հնչեղ  կարծիք  հայտնես  քո  տրամաբանությամբ, խոհեմ  եղիր,  թույլ  տուր  որ  ես  էլ  իմ  տրամաբանությամբ  քեզ  բացատրեմ  միտքս, մի  գուցե  սխալվում  ես  կարծիքիտ  մեջ: 
Իմ  իմանալով  էգոիստ  կոչվումա  նա  ով ամեն  ինչում  շահա  ակնկալում  ու  իրենա  ձքում  այդ  շահը,  մի  միայն  իր  շահնա  տեսնում  չե՞:  Հիմա  իմ  գրած  փոստում  որտեղ  տեսար  որ  շահ  եմ  ակնկալում  ու ինձ  եմ  ձքում;  Դու  ընդհամենը  կարող  էիր  տեսնել  որ  իմնեմ  պնդում  ոչ  թե  ակնկալում  ...., դեռ  ընթհակառակը  ուզում  էի  որ  քո  ասած  չինացին  էլ, փարիսեցիեն էլ  շահեին:  Ես  նորից  եմ  պնդում,   եթե  ես  դա  տեսնում  եմ   ու  չեմ  երկմտում, կասկածի  տակ  չեմ  դնում  Հիսուսի  աստված  լինելը, համոզված  եմ  որ  ինքնա  փրկիչը, ու  ընդհամենը  առաջարկում  էի  քեզ,  որ  դու  չինացուն  էլ  փարիսեցուն  էլ  ցույց  տաս  լույսը,  եթե  իհարկե  դու   էլ  չես  կասկածում  որ  Հիսուսնա  տերը ու փրկիչը,  սկիզբը ու  վերջը,  մի  թե  դա  է  էգոիզմը՞:
Հիմա  մի  0րինակ  բերեմ  սիրելիս,  ենթադրենք  մի  ոսկու  աղբյուրի  տեղ  գիտես  կամ  դրանից  ինչ-որ  ավելի  առավել  բանի, ու  դու  0գտվում  ես  այդ  առավելից" արի այդ առավելին  ասենք  լույս  հա ,  ու  մեջտ  ցանկություն  կա  աստծու  խոսքը  իմանալով  բոլորին  ցույց  տաս  ետ  լույսի  տեղը,  որովհետև  համոզված  ես  որ  դա  է  միակ  ճշմարիտ  լույսը, իրենց  իսկ  փրկության  համար,  հիմա  դու  ինչ  ես  կամեցող՞  թե  էգոիստ՞: եթե  կարդացել  ես  Ավետարանը  այնտեղ  մի  առակ  կա  այս  մասին,  մի  քիչ  կարճ  ասեմ  առակը, որ  տերը  հեռու   երկիրա  գնում  ու  ծառաներին  փողա  տալիս      մեկին      1-եկ     դահեկան,  միուսին    2-ու  դահեկան,  իսկ   երրորդին  3  դահեկան,  ու  ասումա  շահեք  մինչև  հետ  կգամ,  նու  ես  մի  քիչ  հակիրճ  եմ  պատմում, շարունակեմ,   երբ  հետա  գալիս  ում  տվել  եր  3-ը  վերադարցրեց 6-ը  ում  տվել  եր  2-ը  վերադարցրեց  4-ը,  իսկ  ում  տվել  էր  մեկը  նա  հենց  մեկն  էլ  հետ  տվեց  տիրոջը  ու  պատճարաբանեց,  թե  ես  պահեցի  որովհետև  գիտեի  որ  պահանջելու  էիր,  իսկ  տերը  ասումա,  դու  չար  ծառա  ես  սրան  քցեք  կրակի  լիճը,  մի  խոսքով  ինձ  թվումա  դու  որոշ  գիտելիքներ  ունես  աստվածաշնչից  ու  հասկացար  միտքը:  Կամ  որ ասում  ես  եթե  դրախտում ուրիշ  ազգեր  տենաս  վատ  կզգաս,  ոչ  սիրելիս  հիմա  դու  պատկերացրա,  որ  հենց  ետ  չինացուն  ու  փարիսեցուն եմ  տենում  դրախտում  քո  հետ  միասին,  ոնց  կուրախանամ,  որովհետև  տերը  հենց  ինձ  0կտագործեց  որ  ետ  մարդիք  իմ  միջոցով,  բայց  աստծու  խոսքով,  դարցի  եկան ու  փրկվեցին  ու  հենց  դարցի  եկան  այդ  մարդիք,  դա  ել  հենց  կլինի  այն  գործը,  որ  տերը  ասում  է  հավատքը  առանց  գործի  մեռածա:  Ահա,  սա  է  իմ  տրամաբանությունը   ճիշտ  քո  տրամաբանությանը  հակառակ,  մի  գուցե  կարծիքտ  կփոխվի՞,  իսկ   եթե  չփոխվի  միեվնույննա  իմացի  որ  ես չեմ  նեղացել  ու  քեզ  էլ  սիրում  եմ:  Հիմա  կրոնի  պահով  ասեմ,  ըստ  տիրոջս  պատվիրանի  ես  կուռք  չեմ  հարգում,   ես  կհարգեմ  մարդուն,   իրա  կարծիքը,   եթե    տեսնեմ  մոլորվածա,  իհարկե  դատելով  սուրբ  գրքով, ապա  կաշխատեմ  իրան  ել  ցույց  տալ  միակ  եվ  ճշմարիտ  աստծուն  գնալու  ուղին,  բայց  ես  ինչու  պետք  է  ընդունեմ  վեց  ձեռանի  ինչ-որ  մի  դիվահարի, կամ կապիկի, կամ  շատ  ուրիշ  կուռքերի: 
 Այսքանը  սիրելիս'    ես  հիվանդագին  լավատես  եմ,  որ  ամեն  ինչ  լավա  լինելու  ու  Հայաստաննել  0րհնության  մեջա  ապռելու:

----------


## Philosopher

Այս թեմայում կատարված գրառումները ցույց են տալիս, որ կրոնի մասին ամեն մի դատողություն վեր է ածվում բարոյական և ինտելեկտուալ աղանդավորության և, ի դեպ, այդ աղանդավորությունը առավել շատ սերմեր ունի և առավել պարարտ հող է գտնում, այսպես կոչված, պաշտոնական քրիստոնեության մեջ, իսկ առավել քիչ արտահայտվում է նրա դեմ անհատական ընդվզումներում: Պաշտոնական տեսակետներ ներկայացողներին թվում է միայն, թե իրենք պայքարում են աղանդավորության դեմ, իրականում նրանց դատողություններում ծաղկում է աղանդավորությունը:
Իսկ քրիստոնեությամբ խիստ հուզված Սելավիին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Մ. Բուբեր ու Դոստոևսկի: Բուբերի միտքը արդեն մեկ անգամ մեջբերել եմ. "Կրոնը ոգու հոգեկան կուրացումն է", իսկ Դոստոևսկու պարագայում ուշադրություն պետք է դարձնել Զոսիմայի կերպարին ու նրա ապոթետիկ նեխմանը: Ի դեպ, և Բուբերին, և Դոստոևսկուն կարելի է համարել երկու` 19-րդ և 20-րդ դարերի ամենախոշոր կրոնական մտածողներից:

----------


## ihusik

> Իմ իմանալով էգոիստ կոչվումա նա ով ամեն ինչում շահա ակնկալում ու իրենա ձքում այդ շահը, մի միայն իր շահնա տեսնում չե՞: Հիմա իմ գրած փոստում որտեղ տեսար որ շահ եմ ակնկալում ու ինձ եմ ձքում; Դու ընդհամենը կարող էիր տեսնել որ իմնեմ պնդում ոչ թե ակնկալում ...., դեռ ընթհակառակը ուզում էի որ քո ասած չինացին էլ, փարիսեցիեն էլ շահեին: Ես նորից եմ պնդում, եթե ես դա տեսնում եմ ու չեմ երկմտում, կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում Հիսուսի աստված լինելը, համոզված եմ որ ինքնա փրկիչը, ու ընդհամենը առաջարկում էի քեզ, որ դու չինացուն էլ փարիսեցուն էլ ցույց տաս լույսը, եթե իհարկե դու էլ չես կասկածում որ Հիսուսնա տերը ու փրկիչը, սկիզբը ու վերջը, մի թե դա է էգոիզմը՞:


 Պատասխանեմ հարցիդ սիրելի Սելավի - եթե քո նշած չինացին կամ հնդիկը ուզենա, որ ես իրեն ցույց տամ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի միջոցով աշխարհին տված Ճշմարիտ Լույսի ՈՒղին, ապա ես կանեմ դա, որքանով որ կարող եմ ես դա անել (չնայած վստահ եմ, որ դա տարբեր կլինի քո պատկերացրած քրիստոնեությունից), բայց եթե այդ նույն չինացին կամ հնդիկը ունի մեծ հավատ դեպի իր կրոնը, Սուրբ Գիրքն ու իր Աստվածն է երկրպագում, ո՞վ է ինձ իրավունք տվել, որ ես իմ ուղին համարեմ միակ ճշմարիտը, իսկ դիմացիս եղբորինը՝ սխալ, ու սկսեմ իմ կրոնը, Սուրբ Գիրքն ու իմ Աստծուն անվճար փաթաթեմ նրա վզովն՝ ակնկալիքով, որ նա՝ թողնելով իր սրտին հարազատ կրոնը, Սուրբ Գիրքն ու իր Աստծուն, կդառնա իմ նման քրիստոնեա - սա ուղիղ իմաստով էգոիզմի դրսևորում է, ուր ցայտուն կերպով երևում է նման մարդու "էգո"-ն ու "շահ"-ը. "էգո"-ն՝ երբ նա կարծում է, որ իրեն մենաշնորհն է միակ ճշմարիտ ուղին, ճշմարիտ կրոնը, Սուրբ Գիրքն ու Աստվածը, իսկ դիմացինինը՝ սխալ. "շահ"-ը՝ երբ նա ակնկալում է, որ <<անվճար քարոզով>> (չակերտների մեջ եմ դրել, քանզի եթե կա ակնկալիք, սպասում ինչ-որ բանի, ապա դա ևս շահի մասին է խոսում) դարձի կբերի իր եղբորը՝ դեպի իր միակ ճշմարիտ ուղին ու կդարձնի իր նման քրիստոնեա՝ համալրելով իրեն բանակի շարքերը, մինչդեռ իր այդ եղբայրը գտնում է, որ իր ուղին էլ է ճշմարիտ ու բազում մարդիկ հենց այդ ուղով էլ հասել են այն Միակ Աստծուն (Միակ Աստծուն, որի ձևն է շատերի համար տարբեր, բայց ոչ Էությունը)՝ ինչը մեր  "էգո"-ն չի կարող ընդունել, քանզի մենք ինքներս, մեր "էգո"-ի ուղղակի մասնակցությամբ, համոզել ենք մեզ, որ աշխարհում կա միայն մեկ ճշմարտություն ու դա անկասկած մերն է միայն: Մի Մեծ Իմաստուն կար, մաքրագույն հոգու ու սրտի տեր մարդ, ազգությամբ հնդիկ, անունը՝ Ռամաքրիշնա, նա՝ լինելով բրամին (հնդկական կրոնի եկեղեցական սպասավոր), թողեց իր կրոնը ու մի քրիստոնեա քահանայի մոտ ծառայության անցավ՝ դառնալով նրա աշակերտը և ուսանելով քրիստոնեություն ու վարելով իսկական քրիստոնեային հարիր կյանք՝ հետևելով բոլոր օրենքներին... հետո նա նույն կերպ ընդունեց մուսուլմանությունն ու բուդդիզմը՝ ամեն անգամ ամենայն խստությամբ հետևելով տվյալ կրոնի օրենքներին՝ վարելով համապատասխան ապրելակերպ, ու իր անձնական կյանքի փորձով համոզվեց, որ այս բոլոր կրոններն էլ տարբեր ուղիներով նրան բերում էին միևնույն Աստծո մոտ, որի միայն անունն ու կերպարանքն էր փոխվում՝ ինչպես շորերը կարող են փոխվել, բայց Էությունը նույնն էր և դեպի Նրան տանող այդ բոլոր ուղիների էությունն էլ էր նույնը, որով պետք է անցնի դեպի Աստծուն գնացող մարդը (հոգու ու սրտի մաքրում՝ զուսպ կյանք վարելով, ամբողջ սրտով Աստծո ու մերձավորի հանդեպ տածած սեր...)՝ տարբեր էին միայն այդ ուղու ձևերը, ինչպես որ նույն սարի գագաթը կարելի է բարձրանալ տարբեր ուղիներով... Շատ գրեցի, կներեք... 
Կարճ անցնեմ քո ներկայացրած առակի իմ ընկալմանը. 


> եթե կարդացել ես Ավետարանը այնտեղ մի առակ կա այս մասին, մի քիչ կարճ ասեմ առակը, որ տերը հեռու երկիրա գնում ու ծառաներին փողա տալիս մեկին 1-եկ դահեկան, միուսին 2-ու դահեկան, իսկ երրորդին 3 դահեկան, ու ասումա շահեք մինչև հետ կգամ, նու ես մի քիչ հակիրճ եմ պատմում, շարունակեմ, երբ հետա գալիս ում տվել եր 3-ը վերադարցրեց 6-ը ում տվել եր 2-ը վերադարցրեց 4-ը, իսկ ում տվել էր մեկը նա հենց մեկն էլ հետ տվեց տիրոջը ու պատճարաբանեց, թե ես պահեցի որովհետև գիտեի որ պահանջելու էիր, իսկ տերը ասումա, դու չար ծառա ես սրան քցեք կրակի լիճը, մի խոսքով ինձ թվումա դու որոշ գիտելիքներ ունես աստվածաշնչից ու հասկացար միտքը:


 Այո հասկացա, և ասեմ ինչպես. նախ ասեմ, որ ինչպես շատ հոգևոր մարդիկ, այնպես էլ մեծանուն Օրիգենը պնդում են, որ ամեն բան այս աշխարհում բաղկացած է 3  շերտից,  ոլորտից, մասերից - մարմնից, հոգուց և Ոգուց: Սուրբ Գիրքը ևս կազմված է այս 3 բաղկացուցիչներից. մարմինը՝ նրա տառն է, այն պատմությունը, որ ներկայացվում է ու ամեն ոք կարող է այն կարդա ու ընկալի՝ ինչպես մի պատմվածք՝ առանց հասկանալու կամ ընկալելու նրա հոգին՝ բարոյա-խրատական, այլաբանական մասը, որ թաքնված է մարմնի հաստ շերտի տակ, էլ առավել ևս չընկալելով ու չհասկանալով տառի ու հոգու տակ թաքնված Ոգին՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունը, որը Մի է բոլոր կրոններում, քանզի բոլոր կրոններն էլ սնվում են այդ նույն Աստվածային Իմաստության Աղբյուրից՝ տալով նրան տարբեր կերպարանքներ, ինչպես ջուրը՝լցնելով տարբեր տարաների մեջ, ստանում է տարբեր կերպարանք, բայց մնում նույն ջուրը՝ անկախ կրոնի, ազգի, սեռի ու մաշկի գույնի պատկանելիության տեսակի, բոլորի համար էլ ծարավ հագեցնող: Այս նախնական գրառումս արեցի այն նպատակով, որ ասեի, թե նայած հիմա այստեղ քո ներկայացրած առակի մեջ ո՞վ ինչը կտեսնի՝ մարմի՞նը, հոգի՞ն, թե՞ Ոգին... Իմ համար այդ առակը հետևյալ իմաստն ունի. վերամարմնավորվելիս ամեն անգամ մարդ իր հետ բերում է անցյալ կյանքերի ընթացքում կուտակած իր ձեռքբերումները (դահեկանները, որ տալիս է տերը, այսինքն տրվում է ի վերուստ տարբեր չափսով՝ կախված ով որքան է ձեռք բերել իր անցյալ կյանքերի ընթացքում և դա է միակ արդարացի բացատրությունը, թե ինչու են մարդիկ տարբեր հատկանիշներով ու տաղանդներով օժտված աշխարհ գալիս), որպեսզի նա ամեն անգամ դրանք ավելացնի, կատարելագործի (3 դահեկանը դարձնի 6, 2-ը՝ 4...), որպեսզի ի վերջո իր Հոր արժանի զավակն ու շարունակողը լինի (տրված մի շարք կյանքերի վերջնական նպատակը), իսկ նա՝ ով իրեն ունեցած 1 դահեկանի վրա չի ավելացրել և ոչ մի դահեկան (այսինքն այդ կյանքը նա զուր է վատնել՝ իր սխալ կյանքով՝ չավելացնելով ոչինչ եղածի վրա), ապա նրանից վերցվում է այդ ունեցածն էլ ու կրակի մատնվում (ոչնչացվում է ողջ այդ կյանքն, ինչպես այն ծառը, որ բերք չի տալիս, որին կոտրում ու գցում են կրակի մեջ): Այդ անպտուղ կյանքը նման է այն երևույթին, որ երբ ճանապարհորդը գնացքով ճանապարհորդելիս մի քանի ժամ քնում է (անպտուղ անցկացրած կյանքի ժամանակահատվածը) ու նա ոչինչ չի ստանում, չի ձեռք բերում այդ ընթացքում ոչ  մի բան (անպտուղ անցկացրած ողջ կյանքը), սակայն նա շարունակում է իր ճանապարհորդությունը՝ քնած վիճակում էլ ևս անցնելով մի կայարանից մյուսն ու առաջ շարժվելով (կյանքերի հաջորդականությունը), սակայն տվյալ ընթացքը, երբ նա քնած էր, հետք չի թողնում իր մեջ ու համարվում է չեղյալ (կրակի մատնվում, այրվում իսպառ): 
Կներեք երկար գրելուս համար ու հատուկ շնորհակալություն իմ բարեկամ Սելավիին...

----------


## lili-4

Ողջւյն  բոլորին
Երկար  ժամանակ ես միայն ըթերցում էի,բայց այս բաժնում որոշեցի գրել, քանի որ այնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ստանում, թե այստեղ մի մասը խսում է , չիմանալով ինչ են քննարկում: Անկախ ամենից,հավատում եք, թե ոչ, պետ է հարգել ուրիշների աշխարհընկալումը:Չարժե վիրավորել կամ ծաղրել:
   Անձամբ ես լռում եմ այս թեմայի մասին,քանի որ ես ծանոթ չեմ, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չեմ ցանկացել, այլ չեմ կարողացել դա ընթերցել:Ես  փորձել եմ բազմիցս, բայց չեմ շարունակել ըստ ինձ եղած հակասությունների համար:իսկ ես կուրորեն չեմ կարող հավատալ:
Գուցե  խանգարում է իմ աթեիստ լինելը:  Բայց ես չեմ թերագնհատում…
Եվ ընդհանրապես, ցանկալի է գրել նրա մասին, ինչը որ գիտեք, չիմացածի մասին կարդացեք: :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

> Այս թեմայում կատարված գրառումները ցույց են տալիս, որ կրոնի մասին ամեն մի դատողություն վեր է ածվում բարոյական և ինտելեկտուալ աղանդավորության և, ի դեպ, այդ աղանդավորությունը առավել շատ սերմեր ունի և առավել պարարտ հող է գտնում, այսպես կոչված, պաշտոնական քրիստոնեության մեջ, իսկ առավել քիչ արտահայտվում է նրա դեմ անհատական ընդվզումներում: Պաշտոնական տեսակետներ ներկայացողներին թվում է միայն, թե իրենք պայքարում են աղանդավորության դեմ, իրականում նրանց դատողություններում ծաղկում է աղանդավորությունը:
> Իսկ քրիստոնեությամբ խիստ հուզված Սելավիին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Մ. Բուբեր ու Դոստոևսկի: Բուբերի միտքը արդեն մեկ անգամ մեջբերել եմ. "Կրոնը ոգու հոգեկան կուրացումն է", իսկ Դոստոևսկու պարագայում ուշադրություն պետք է դարձնել Զոսիմայի կերպարին ու նրա ապոթետիկ նեխմանը: Ի դեպ, և Բուբերին, և Դոստոևսկուն կարելի է համարել երկու` 19-րդ և 20-րդ դարերի ամենախոշոր կրոնական մտածողներից:


Սիրելի  հայրենակից,  ճիշտն  ասած  տարորինակա  իմ  համար,  որ  քրիստոնեությանը  աեդեն  աղանդ  են  համարում,  ուրիշ  կրոնների  նկատմամբ,  մի  գուցե  դաելա  ժամանակակից երևալու  մի  ինչ-որ  ձև,  կամ  0րիգինալ,  եզակի  միտք  առտահայտելու  մոլուցքով  տառապողի  ընչազուրկ  ծառավ,  չգիտեմ,  միայն  գիտեմ  որ  փիլիսոփայությամբ  զբաղվում  են  այնքան  ժամանակ,  մինչև  հասկանում  են,  թէ  ինչու    գազանանոց  որսի  չեն  գնում,  կամ  ինչույա  ձկնորսին  կառթ  պետք,  ոչ-թէ  ձուկ:  Քո  նշած  հերոսների  հետ  փորցել  եմ  ծանոթանամ  վաղ  պատանեկան  տարիներիս, հիմա  չեմ  ուզում  գլուխս  ծանրաբեռնեմ  3-րդական, 4-րդական  բաներով,  հետո  կյանքը  այդքան  էլ  երկար  չի,  որ  անիմաստ  0րեր  վատնեմ,  հիմա  ավելի  շատ  Նարեկացուս  եմ  ուսումնասիրում,  միուս  անգամ  որ  առիթ  լինի  ամպայման  կգրեմ  թէ  Բուբերի  արտահայտած  մտքերին  ինչպիսի  փոխադարցումներ  ունի  Նարեկացին:  Լավ  եղիր  սիրելի  բարեկամ  ու  կիանքին  նայիր  սեփական  աչքերով, ոչ-թէ  Բուբերի:

Քչերը  գիտեն,  որ  այնքան  շատ  բան  պիտի  իմանան,  որ  հասկանան'  թե  ինչքան  քիչ  բան  գիտեն:  Արաբական  իմաստություն

----------


## Philosopher

> Սիրելի  հայրենակից,  ճիշտն  ասած  տարորինակա  իմ  համար,  որ  քրիստոնեությանը  աեդեն  աղանդ  են  համարում,  ուրիշ  կրոնների  նկատմամբ,  մի  գուցե  դաելա  ժամանակակից երևալու  մի  ինչ-որ  ձև,  կամ  0րիգինալ,  եզակի  միտք  առտահայտելու  մոլուցքով  տառապողի  ընչազուրկ  ծառավ,  չգիտեմ,  միայն  գիտեմ  որ  փիլիսոփայությամբ  զբաղվում  են  այնքան  ժամանակ,  մինչև  հասկանում  են,  թէ  ինչու    գազանանոց  որսի  չեն  գնում,  կամ  ինչույա  ձկնորսին  կառթ  պետք,  ոչ-թէ  ձուկ:  Քո  նշած  հերոսների  հետ  փորցել  եմ  ծանոթանամ  վաղ  պատանեկան  տարիներիս, հիմա  չեմ  ուզում  գլուխս  ծանրաբեռնեմ  3-րդական, 4-րդական  բաներով,  հետո  կյանքը  այդքան  էլ  երկար  չի,  որ  անիմաստ  0րեր  վատնեմ,  հիմա  ավելի  շատ  Նարեկացուս  եմ  ուսումնասիրում,  միուս  անգամ  որ  առիթ  լինի  ամպայման  կգրեմ  թէ  Բուբերի  արտահայտած  մտքերին  ինչպիսի  փոխադարցումներ  ունի  Նարեկացին:  Լավ  եղիր  սիրելի  բարեկամ  ու  կիանքին  նայիր  սեփական  աչքերով, ոչ-թէ  Բուբերի:
> 
> Քչերը  գիտեն,  որ  այնքան  շատ  բան  պիտի  իմանան,  որ  հասկանան'  թե  ինչքան  քիչ  բան  գիտեն:  Արաբական  իմաստություն


Ավելի սիրելի հայրենակից (ինչպես տեսնում ես ես քեզ սիրում եմ և, հետևաբար, իմ հաջորդ հանգրվանը լինելու են դրախտի կենտրոն համայնքի բարձրահարկերը), քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ է թե ոչ, թող որոշեն այն մտածողները, որոնք կարողանում են անաչառորեն ուսումնասիրել այդ կրոնի առաջացումն ու զարգացումը: Եթե քեզ հայտնի չէ, ապա իմացիր, որ Քրիստոսը եղել է աղանդավոր և օծվել է այն ժամանակ հայտնի աղանդի` մանդաիտների կողմից` Հովհաննես Մկրտչի ձեռամբ: Այս փաստը բոլորովին չի ազդում նրա նկատմամբ իմ վերաբերմունքի վրա, որը այստեղ շարադրելու որևէ լուրջ պատճառ չունեմ, բայց ես գիտեմ ճշմարտությունը, և ոչ թե դարավոր հեքիաթասացության մի հերթական կույր զոհն եմ: Ավելին, եթե լավ ես կարդացել իմ մտքերը, ես ոչ թե շեշտում եմ քրիստոենության աղանդավորական բնույթը (տվյալ դեպքում դու երևի նկատի ունես առաքելական քրիստոնեությունը, ինչը ընդհանրապես բնորոշ է բոլոր ուղղությունների ներկայացուցիչներին` կաթոլիկը համարում է, որ քրիստոնյան ինքն է, ուղղափառը, որ` ինքը, առաքելականը, որ` ինքը, ավետարանչականը, որ` ինքը, մինչդեռ Քրիստոսը չի եղել ոչ կաթոլիկ, ոչ ուղղափառ, ոչ առաքելական, ոչ ավետարանչական, իսկ թե ինչ է եղել` նշեցի` հուդայականության համակարգում մի առանձին աղանդի ներկայացուցիչ), այլ այն, որ պաշտոնական տեսակետներ ներկայացնողները ընկնում են բարոյական և ինտելեկտուալ աղանդավորության մեջ: Բացատրել չեմ ուզում, հասկացիր ինքդ: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Դոստոևսկու հերոսներին, որոնց հետ դու ծանոթացել ես վաղ մանկական տարիքում և համարում ես նրանց երրորդական ու չորրորդական երևույթներ, ապա այստեղ կարելի է միայն համաձայնել քեզ հետ, որ իսկապես պետք է արդեն Նարեկացի կարդալ. ես հավատում եմ նրա բուժական զորությանը: Իսկ Բուբերի գոյությունը, ինչպես նկատեցի, քեզ համար անակընկալ էր և այդ անակընալից հետո առաջացած շոկից դուրս գալու համար դու նորից դիմում ես Նարեկացուն, ինչը միանգամայն հասկանալի է. ուժի կենտրոններից որևէ մեկի կողմը պետք է թեքվել մյուսի նորաբաց ահարկույությանը դիմանալու համար: Եվ մի շտապիր հերքել Բուբերին կամ նրա ու Նարեկացու մարտավկան դառնալ: Ավելի լավ է թեքիր հայացքդ արդեն վաղուց մաշված Աստվածաշնչից ու այդպես էլ ձեռնաշփումներից ավելի ուշադրության չարժանացած Նարեկից դեպի այլ աղբյուրներ` առավել լայն աշխարահայացքն ու տեղեկացվածությունը քեզ թույլ կտան ոչ միայն առավել լավ հասկանալ և Աստվածաշունչը, և Նարեկացուն, այլև գուցե ավելի սիրել ու գնահատել դրանք: Սիրելը թույլերի սահմանը չէ. ուժեղացի'ր, որ կարողանաս սիրել և ոչ թե կախված եղիր այն ամենից, ինչ քեզ հրամայել են սիրել:

----------


## ihusik

Ի միջիայլոց, բոլոր իրենց իսկական քրիստոնյա համարող անձանց խորհուրդ կտայի իրենց իսկ հավատքը ճիշտ ըմբռնելու ու հասկանալու համար ուսումնասիրեին  սխալմամբ իրենց սեփականությունն ու մենաշնորհը համարվող այնպիսի բառերի ու խորհրդանշերի կիրառությունը մինչ քրիստոնեության ժամանակահատվածում, ինչպիսիք են "Քրիստոս" կամ "Քրեստոս" բառերը ու դրանց նշանակությունը, ինչպես նաև "խաչ"-ի խորհուրդն ու նշանակությունը մինչ քրիստոնեական շրջանում: Անաչառ ու անկողմնակալ ուսումնասիրելով դրանք, այն շատ օգտավետ կլինի հենց սեփական կրոնը ճիշտ հասկանալու համար ու կտեսնեք, որ ըստ էության ոչինչ էլ նոր չէ ու այն, ինչ համարում եք միայն Ձեր կրոնի մենաշնորհը, ինչ որ ժամանակ առաջ այն արդեն պատկանել է մեկ ուրիշին, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ դրանք համընդհանուր խորհրդանշեր են ու եղել են քրիստոնեության ծնունդից շատ ավելի վաղ:

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  տենդենց  եմ  նկատում  գրեթե  բոլոր  հնչեղ  մտքեր  առտահայտողների  մոտ, որ  բոլորը  խորհուրդ  են  տալիս  մի  ինչ-որ  բան  կարդամ  կամ  ուսումնասիրեմ,  ու  որպեսզի  ծանր  կշիրր  ունենա  իրենց  խորհուրդները  ամպայման  մատնանշում  են  ինչ-որ  մի  հեղինակի,  ախր  սիրելիներս  էտ  մարդիք ձեր  նման  մարդիք  են  եղել, ապրել  են  շատ  վաղուց,  որ  դեռ  հասարակական  զուգարաններ  ել  չկար  իրենց  բնակատեղիում,  հիմա  դուք  ավելի  առաջադեմ  մտքերով  եք  ողողված,  դուք  ձեր  գիտությամբ  կարող  եք  դաս  տալ  ձեր  նշած  հեղինակներին,  մանավանդ  որ, հլը ճշմարտությունն  էլ  գիտեք, ես  մի  տեղ  նշել  էի,  որ  երբ  մարդը  ուզումա  իր  խոսքին  կշիռ  ավելացնի  ամպայման  քարե  դարում  ապռած  սրիկա',  Բադալի  Գվոյի  խոսքերիցա  մեջ  բերում:  Մի  հատ  լուծեք  ու  վերլուծեք  թէ  ով  են  եղել  նրանք,  ինչ  կոնտեքստում,  ինչ  են  ասել,  մի  գուցե  իրենք  իրենց  լեզուն  կաթից  են  վառել  ու  թաննեն  փչելով  խմել,  թէ-չէ  ես  երբ  20  տարեկան  էի  ամեն  կերպ  աշխատում  եի  փաստեր  հավաքել  տարբեր  հեղինակներից,  միայն  թէ  ժղտեի  այն  ժամանակ  ինձ  համար  զազրելի  թվացող  աստվածաշունչը,  մինչև  հասկացա  որ  իրոք  անիմաստա  բոբիկ  ոտքով  բզին  ղփելը:  ով  բացեց  ձեր  աչքերը՞  որտեղից  կարողացաք  իմանալ  ճշմարտությունը՞,  որ  հիմա  էլ  խորհուրդ  եք  տալիս  որ  չնդունեմ    այն'  ինչը  ինձ  ստիպել  են:  Սիրելիներս  մի  փորցեք  աստծու  կոկորդից  բռնել, մի  փորցեք  հանրահայտի  անհայտը  փնտրել:  Աշխարի  բոլոր  ժամանակների  իմաստուն  եվ  խելացի    մարդիք'  միշտ  էլ  աստծուն  փնտրել  են,  աստծուն  պետք  չի  ոչ-մի  տեղ  փնտրել,  նրան  քո  սռտի  մեջ  փնտրի,  ապա  թէ'  ուրիշ  ոչմի  տեղ  չես  գտնի:       
ճանաչեք  գախտնատես  միտքը  ու  կտեսնեք  մշտափայլ  փառքը:

----------


## Philosopher

Եթե դու համարում ես, որ Դոստոսևսկին ու Բուբերը հնադարյան սրիկաներ են, ապա կրկնում եմ խորհուրդս` Նարեկացի կարդալու ժամանակն է, քանի որ մարդը հրաժարվել է սեփական բանականությամբ ապրելու ծանր բեռից, ու նրան հիմա կարող է փրկել միայն բազմաչարչար գրքի մոգականացված զորությունը:
Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ դու 20 տարեկանում պայքարում էիր Աստվածաշնչի դեմ, իսկ հետո հասկացար, որ չարժե, ապա դրանով դու ընդամենը ապացուցում ես, որ Հեմինգուեյն արժանի էր Նոբելյան մրցանակին, քանզի նա ասում էր. մարդը մեծանալով ոչ թե իմաստանում է, այլ զգուշ է դառնում: Դու դարձել ես զգույշ ու հասկացել, որ որևէ մեծ բան մերժելը քո սահմանը չէ, քո սահմանը հրամայվածին հավատալն է ու գոնե դրանով հավատ հրամայելու իրավունք ստանալ:

----------


## ihusik

> Աշխարի  բոլոր  ժամանակների  իմաստուն  եվ  խելացի    մարդիք'  միշտ  էլ  աստծուն  փնտրել  են,  աստծուն  պետք  չի  ոչ-մի  տեղ  փնտրել,  նրան  քո  սռտի  մեջ  փնտրի,  ապա  թէ'  ուրիշ  ոչմի  տեղ  չես  գտնի:       
> ճանաչեք  գախտնատես  միտքը  ու  կտեսնեք  մշտափայլ  փառքը:


 Սելավի ջան, քո թույլտվությամբ ուզում եմ ստորագրությունս դնեմ այս խոսքերիդ տակ իբրև լիակատար համաձայնության նշան: Ստորագրությունս ասածիդ վառ արտահայտումն է... Այո, բոլոր Իմաստուններն էլ գտնում են Բարձյալին իրենց սրտերում, անկախ թե այնտեղ գտածին քրիստոնյան, քրիշնայականը, բուդդիստը, մահմեդականը կամ մեկ այլ  ուղղությամբ գնացող մարդը, որ գտել է Նրան իր սրտում, ինչ կերպարանքով կօժտի կամ ինչ անուն կտա, միևնույն է, Նա բոլորիս սրտերում է ու Մի է՝ անկախ մեր Նրա ընկալումից, Նա մեր բոլորիս սրտերում է և ով էլ գտնի Նրան իր սրտում՝ նա գտնում է Նրան՝ այն Միակին... 
Հ.Գ. - *"Чистые сердцем Бога узрят".*

----------


## Սելավի

> Եթե դու համարում ես, որ Դոստոսևսկին ու Բուբերը հնադարյան սրիկաներ են, ապա կրկնում եմ խորհուրդս` Նարեկացի կարդալու ժամանակն է, քանի որ մարդը հրաժարվել է սեփական բանականությամբ ապրելու ծանր բեռից, ու նրան հիմա կարող է փրկել միայն բազմաչարչար գրքի մոգականացված զորությունը:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ դու 20 տարեկանում պայքարում էիր Աստվածաշնչի դեմ, իսկ հետո հասկացար, որ չարժե, ապա դրանով դու ընդամենը ապացուցում ես, որ Հեմինգուեյն արժանի էր Նոբելյան մրցանակին, քանզի նա ասում էր. մարդը մեծանալով ոչ թե իմաստանում է, այլ զգուշ է դառնում: Դու դարձել ես զգույշ ու հասկացել, որ որևէ մեծ բան մերժելը քո սահմանը չէ, քո սահմանը հրամայվածին հավատալն է ու գոնե դրանով հավատ հրամայելու իրավունք ստանալ:


Սիրելի  փիլիսոփա  ջան, գիտես  քո  մատնանշած  հեղինակին  խի  Նոբելի  մրցանակը  չեն տվել՞,  որովհետև  կարծեմ    Նոբելն  եր  ասել,  որ հենց   զգուշաոր  մարդնա  իմաստունը,  ոչ  թե  այն  մարդը,  որ  ամեն  տեղ  հայտարարումա  թե   ինքը  իբր  ամեն  ինչ  գիտի, ու  իրան  դնումա  ծիծաղելի  դրության  մեջ:  Մի  իմաստուն  մարդ  ասում  էր  փիլիսոփաները  եվ  աթեիստները  մեռժում  են  աստծուն,  որովհետև  ընտրում  են  հեշտ  տարբերակը,  իրենց  սիռտը  ինքնախաբեությամբ  մխիթարում  են,  թե  իբր  աստված  չկա,  բայց  ներքուստ  վախենում  են,  մի  գուցե  կա,  իսկ  ես  եսքան  հակառակագործություններ  էի  անում,  ու  երբ  ինչ-որ  մի  չարկչարկված  մտքով,  կամ  լեզվի  գեղահունչ  գաղտնիքներին  լավ  տիրապետելով,  գայթակղում  են  ինչ-որ  մի  քրիստոնիայի,  կամ  հավատաոր  մարդու,  ընգնում  են  եֆորիայի  մեջ  ու  ավելի  են  մխիթարվում,  որ  իբր  տեսաք,  եսքան  տարի  աստծունն  եր,  բայց  իմ  գիտությունը  ավելի  ճիշտ  դուրս  եկավ,  ու  ավելի  են  մխիթարում  իրենք  իրենց  կարծրացած  սիռտը: Կրակը  երբեք  մի  վերցրա  ծոցտ,  մազոտ  կուրծքտ  կվառես,  ու  այդ  խանձահոտը  կփոխարինվի  գառշահոտության, ու  այդ  ժամանակ  կհասկանաս,  որ  կյանքում  շատ  քիչ  բան  կա  որ  իր  կարևորությունը  հավեռժա  պահպանում,  իսկ  Նարեկացին  ավելի     դիպուկա  նկատում'  ասելով __  բառցրայն  ինքնամեծար, ժանիքների  խայթ-խածոտումների, ավետիքի  կտակ  ջնջված, քինոտ  ամախեկացի, սաստիկ  լռած  երախտաոր, գոռոզի  ժանգնե  ժամանել  ժանտիտ, մի  դեմք կրկնակի  առտահայտությամբ, սռտի  զգացմունք  կեղակառծ  խափուսիկ  հույսի,  ահագնատեսիլ  լռթագույն  ամպ, ցավագին  գիշեր,  սգո  առաոտ, երախտամոռ  անշնորհակալ  դռժողտ  սիրո,  աղառտված  գինի, դիմափոխված  տեսք, այրված  հանդերցանք,  ջնջված  մուրհակ, պատռված վճիռ, խարխանդված  կիրք, իսպառ  փտած  փայտ, փլատակված  տուն,  խարխլված  խորան, արմատախիլ  բույս, յուղ  թափված  ախտոտ  հրապարակում, մոխրակույտերի  վրա  հոսած  կաթ, եղծված  մանրագոռ, ցեղային  վիժվածք  դու  ուզում  ես  որ  երկրաորներից  երկրպագվես  հավերժ:
Տեսնում  ես սիրելի  փիլիսոփա,  ինչ  դաժան  կերպովա  նկարագրում  մեծ  Նարեկացին,  որը  տեսնում  եվ  խոսում  եր  աստծու  հետ:
Միշտ  հիշիր  որ  աստված',  ինչ-որ  մեկը  չի...:

----------


## Philosopher

Իրականում Հեմինգուեյն արժանացել է Նոբելյան մրցանակի, կրկին կարդա գրածս,  "մրցանակին" բառի բառավերջի "ն"-ից միայն դու դա պետք է հասկանայիր 


> Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ դու 20 տարեկանում պայքարում էիր Աստվածաշնչի դեմ, իսկ հետո հասկացար, որ չարժե, ապա դրանով դու ընդամենը ապացուցում ես, որ Հեմինգուեյն արժանի էր Նոբելյան մրցանակին, քանզի նա ասում էր. մարդը մեծանալով ոչ թե իմաստանում է, այլ զգուշ է դառնում: Դու դարձել ես զգույշ ու հասկացել, որ որևէ մեծ բան մերժելը քո սահմանը չէ, քո սահմանը հրամայվածին հավատալն է ու գոնե դրանով հավատ հրամայելու իրավունք ստանալ:


 Սակայն տառերին, ինչպես և մտքերին ուշադրություն դարձնելը քո նպատակը չէ, քո նպատակը Քրիստոսին պառտվելն է, իսկ ինձ մնում է միայն մաղթել քեզ շուտ և բարի պարտություն, բայց իմացած եղիր, որ անկախ նրանից, թե մարդը ինչից է պարտվում, միևնույնն է, նա մնում է պարտված: Մնացածը լռություն է...

----------


## Սելավի

Շնորհակալություն եմ  հայտնում բոլորին  բովանդակալից  զրուցի  համար, եվ  ցանկանում  եմ  աստծու  0րհնության  մեջ  լինեք  բոլորտ,  ձեր  սիրելիների  հետ  միասին:  Հատուկ  շնորհակալությն  փիլիսոփային,  ջերմ ու  լավագույն մախթանքների  համար,ու  ցանկանում  եմ  որ  բոլորը   գիտակցեն'  այդ  պառտություն  կոչվածի,   մեծ  հաղթանակի   առժեքը:

Աստված քրիստոնեությունը  նա  մենակ  հավատացողների  աստվածը  չէ, նա աստված  է  բոլոր  եղածների:   Զիմմել

----------


## Philosopher

Բոլոր աղանդավորականացված քրիստոնյաները մի հիմնական զենք ունեն` չպատասխանել դիմացինի հարցերին և մեկ միջոց` իրենց հաղթած համարելու` բանականության պարտության պահին ներման ու օրհնանքի խոսքեր ասել` դրանք ուղղելով անհասկանալի հասցեատիրոջ: Սա հին, մշակված ու բարի մեթոդ է: Այդ մեթոդին ականատես եղանք նաև այս թեմայում, ինչը և պահանջվում էր ապացուցել:

----------


## ihusik

Ափսոս, որ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ տեսնում են իրենց անջատող, տարբեր ու խաբկանք հանդիսացող մասերը՝ մոռանալով իրենց Միասնական ու Իսկական Էության մասին, որ միացնում ու մի է դարձնում նրանց:

*Սոկրատես
<<Ես բանտում հասկացա այն, ինչը չէի կարողանում մինչև վերջ մտածել` Սե՜ր: Սիրե՜լ բոլորին: Հասկացա, որ ուրիշը` ես եմ; և սիրե՜լ նրան...>>
Պլատոն
<<Աշխատելով ուրիշների երջանկության համար, մենք գտնում ենք մեր սեփականը>>:
Թոմազո Կամպանելա
<<Երբ մոռանա աշխարհն "իմն" ու "քոնը" օգտակարի, ազնիվի ու հաճելիի մեջ, հավատում եմ` դրախտ կդառնա կեցությունը...>>:*

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Գիտահանրամատչելի հեքիաթ :Hands Up:  , որով շատ մեծ հաջողությամբ կառավարում են երկրի բնակչության մոտ 1/3-ին :Ok:

----------


## ihusik

Հարգելի Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ, չգիտեմ թե որքանով եք Դուք ծանոթ Ձեր ստորագրությունը  որպես կարգախոս առաջ քաշող հեղինակին՝ Աստվածային Իմաստության Միության հիմնադիրներից մեկին՝ Ե.Պ.Բ.-ին, բայց նա, մեր՝ գիտակցության մակարդակով Իրենցից շատ ցածր մակարդակում գտնվողներիս, շատ գեղեցիկ բացատրում է, թե ինչ գեղեցիկ ու հրաշալի Իմաստություն կա թաքնված այդ Ձեր ասած "հեքիաթ"-ի մեջ: Ուրիշ բան է, որ շատ ու շատ երեխաներին, նրանց սկզբնական փուլում պետք է բացատրվի այդ "հեքիաթ"-ի իմաստը, մինչև նրանք մի քիչ կմեծանան ու իրենք արդեն կգտնեն ինքնուրույն նրանց մեջ թաքնված խրատներն ու Իմաստությունը: Ի միջիայլոց այդ ու նմանատիպ բոլոր "հեքիաթ"-ները սնվում են նույն զուլալ աղբյուրից՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունից, բայց այդ Ոգեղեն Գիտելիքները թաքնված են մարմնի, տառի կամ, եթե կուզեք՝ հենց այդ Ձեր ասած "հեքիաթ"-ի մեջ:

----------


## Hrestak

> Աստծո Խոսքն է:


HAMAMIT EM...ASTDZO XOSK HAVATALU EV HASKANALU HAMAR KAMK EV GITELIK E PETK


*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Hrestak

Հայաստան  եկածս  օրերին  եկեղեցիները  բավականին մարդաշատ   եմ  տեսնում…

Համոզված  եմ.որ  ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ- ի  իրականությանը  թերագնահատող   չհավատացող   երիտասարդների   մեծամասնությունը,եթե  ոչ  բոլորը, շաբաթը  մեկ  անգամ  եկեղեցի  են  այցելում:/Ծանոթներ  ունեմ/
ԻՆՉՈՒ:Չեն   հավատում,բայց  սպասելիքներ  ունեն,ճիշտ  չէ:

Շնորհակալություն...:

----------


## Սահակ

> Աստծո Խոսքն է:


Իմ կարծիքով Աստվածաշունչը Աստծու ներշնչումով գրված գիրք է։ Հենց ինքը Աստվածաշունչը իր մասին այդպես է վկայում՝
*«Աստծու ներշնչումով գրված բոլոր Սուրբ գրքերը օգտակար են թե՛ ճշմարտությունն ուսուցանելու և թե՛ սխալը հերքելու, մարդուն ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա դնելու և արդար կյանքի դաստիարականությունը տալու համար, որպեսզի Աստծուն նվիրված մարդը լինի կատարյալ և պատրաստ՝ ամեն տեսակ բարի գործեր կատարելու։»*
_Բ Տիմոթեոսին 3:16-17_
«Սուրբ գրքեր»-ի տակ այս հատվածը ի նկատի ունի Հին Կտակարանը։ Բայց ինձ թվում է որ Նոր Կտակարանի մասին կարելի է նույնը ասել։
Աստծու խոսքը նախ և առաջ կենդանի է և այդ պատճառով այն դժվար է գրի առնելը։ Աստծու խոսքի մասին մի շատ լավ հատված կա Աստվածաշունչում՝
*«Սկզբից էր Խոսքը, և Խոսքը Աստծու մոտ էր, և Խոսքը Աստված էր։»*
_Հովհաննես 1:1_
*«Եվ Խոսքը մարմին եղավ ու բնակվեց մեր մեջ, և տեսանք նրա փառքը, ․․․»*
_Հովհաննես 1:14_
Այսինքն Հիսուս Քրիստոը Աստծու Խոսքի մարմնավորումն էր։ Հետաքրքիր է որ  Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ոչ մի գիր չի թողել իր հետևից, բայց փոխարենը ասել է հետևյալը՝
*- Այս բոլորն ասացի ձեզ, քանի որ տակավին ձեզ հետ եմ։ Բայց Մխիթարիչը՝ Սուրբ Հոգին, որին իմ Հայրը կուղարկի ձեզ մոտ իմ անունով, նա ձեզ ամեն ինչ կսովորեցնի և ձեզ կհիշեցնի այն ամենը, ինչ ես ասացի ձեզ։*
_Հովհաննես 14:25-26_
Հենց այդ Սուրբ Հոգու ներշնչման տակ է գրվել Սուրբ Գիրքը։ Սակայն, ինձ թվում է որ պետք է տարբերություն դնել Աստծու Խոսքի մեջ որը համարժեք է հենց Աստծուն, և իր Որդուն և Սուրբ Հոգուն, և այդ Սուրբ Հոգու ներշնչման տակ գրված Սուրբ Գրքի միջև։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով Աստվածաշունչը Աստծու ներշնչումով գրված գիրք է։ Հենց ինքը Աստվածաշունչը իր մասին այդպես է վկայում՝
> *«Աստծու ներշնչումով գրված բոլոր Սուրբ գրքերը օգտակար են թե՛ ճշմարտությունն ուսուցանելու և թե՛ սխալը հերքելու, մարդուն ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա դնելու և արդար կյանքի դաստիարականությունը տալու համար, որպեսզի Աստծուն նվիրված մարդը լինի կատարյալ և պատրաստ՝ ամեն տեսակ բարի գործեր կատարելու։»*
> _Բ Տիմոթեոսին 3:16-17_
> «Սուրբ գրքեր»-ի տակ այս հատվածը ի նկատի ունի Հին Կտակարանը։ Բայց ինձ թվում է որ Նոր Կտակարանի մասին կարելի է նույնը ասել։


Իսկ իմ խորին համոզմամբ, խոսքը ոչ միայն Հին կամ Նոր կտակարանների մասին է, այլև ընդհանրապես տարբեր կրոնների սուրբ գրքերի, որովհետև դրանց բոլորի նպատակն էլ մարդուն ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա դնելն ու կատարելագործելն է։ Ուրիշ բան, որ բոլոր սուրբ գրքերն էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում այս կամ այն չափով աղավաղվել են ու այդպիսով հեռացել սկզբնաղբյուրից։ Եթե միայն քրիստոնեության Սուրբ գրքի մասին լիներ խոսքը,  գրված կլիներ ոչ թե «բոլոր», այլ «երկու« կամ պարզապես գրված կլիներ «Սուրբ գիրքը»՝ նկատի ունենալով ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը։

----------


## Hrestak

Հարգելի  ՈՒլուանա,  երևի  թե  չգիտեք, որ «ՍՈՒՐԲ  ԳԻՐՔ»  ասելով  հասկանում
ենք մի  ամբողջ  գրքերի  հավաքածու/66  Գիրք/,որոնցից  39-ը  Հին,և  27-ը  Նոր
ՈՒխտի  մեջ են :

Ցանկացողը  կարող  է  օգտվել՝  Մաղաքիա արք. Օրմանյան/Համապատում/  և
Ներածություն  Նոր  Կտակարանի /վերջին  հրատարակությունը  Եզնիկ Ծ.Վարդ.
Պետրոսյանի  հեղինակությամբ:

Համօզված  եմ, որ  շատ  ու  շատ  հարձերի   պատասխանները  այնտեղ  կգտնեք:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Philosopher

> Հարգելի  ՈՒլուանա,  երևի  թե  չգիտեք, որ «ՍՈՒՐԲ  ԳԻՐՔ»  ասելով  հասկանում
> ենք մի  ամբողջ  գրքերի  հավաքածու/66  Գիրք/,որոնցից  39-ը  Հին,և  27-ը  Նոր
> ՈՒխտի  մեջ են :
> 
> Ցանկացողը  կարող  է  օգտվել՝  Մաղաքիա արք. Օրմանյան/Համապատում/  և
> Ներածություն  Նոր  Կտակարանի /վերջին  հրատարակությունը  Եզնիկ Ծ.Վարդ.
> Պետրոսյանի  հեղինակությամբ:
> 
> Համօզված  եմ, որ  շատ  ու  շատ  հարձերի   պատասխանները  այնտեղ  կգտնեք:
> ...


"Սուրբ գիրք" արտահայտությունը խիստ սահմանափակ է ու նեղմիտ, եթե վերաբերում է բացառապես քրիստոնեական գրականությանը, և խիստ լայն է ու կարևոր, եթե այն վերաբերվում է այնպիսի գրականությունը, որն իր մեջ ունի *սրբազնություն*։ Իսկ այսպիսի գրքեր են ոչ միայն բոլոր կրոնների կրոնական գրքերը, այլև այնպիսի գրքեր, ինչպիսիք են, օրինակ, Մ. Բուբերի "Ես և Դու"–ն, որը որևէ բանով չի զիջում որևէ կրոնական գրքի։ Եվ ընդհանրապես՝ գրքերին սրբազնություն ենք տալիս մենք, խնդիրը միայն այն է, որ ճիշտ գրքերի տանք այդ սրբազնությունը, որպեսզի այն մեր իսկ տված ուժով մի օր շրջվի մեր դեմ ու մեզ չնետի հոգևոր ու մտավոր մարգինալության գիրկը։

----------


## ihusik

Չմոռանանք պատմության այն էջերն, երբ մեր հարազատ որոշ քրիստոնյա եղբայրները պատրաստ էին ելնելով իրենց հասկացած Աստծո գրքից ու սեփական դոգմաներից ոչնչացնել բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կասեին որ երկրագունդն տապակ չէ ու տիեզերքի կենտրոնում չէ (և շատ ու շատ այլ զվարճալի բաներ), ինչպես նաև ելնելով այդ նույն մեր սիրելի Աստծո գրքից իրար մորուքներ քաշելով կվիճեին թե կինն հոգի ունի՞ արդյոք կամ քանի՞ հոգի տեղ կանի ասեղի ծայրին ու նմանատիպ մարդիկ կանոնավորել են Աստծո գիրքն (որի մեջ Մեծ Ուսուցչի ասված Աստվածային Իմաստության նշխարհներ մնացել են անշուշտ ու հիանում եմ սրտիս համար ցանկալի հիասքանչ այդ փշուրներով հագեցնելով ոգու սովս): 

Ու Կոստանդինապոլիսի երրորդ քրիստոնյա տիեզերաժողովում միայն հանկարծ որոշում են եկեղեցու հայրերն՝ մերժելով մի շարք քրիստոնյա իմաստուն մարդկանց ու մտածողների (Օրիգեն և այլն) գաղափարներն ու նրանց որպես ոչ այդքան ուղղակրոն համարելով, հերքել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն: Այո հարգելիներս, միայն չորրորդ դարում են քրիստոնյա եկեղեցու մեր հայրերն որոշում մերժել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն ու համարում այն որպես ոչ ճիշտ, իսկ մինչ այդ այն եղել է ու հիմա էլ կա այդպիսին, եթե հասկանանք այդ Իմաստություն պարունակող գրվածքի տողատակերի իմաստներն ու չհեռանանք արևելքի Իմաստությունից, որտեղից եղածի վրա ու այն բարեփոխելու նպատակով ծնունդ են առել բոլոր նոր ու հիմնական կրոնները:

----------


## Սահակ

> Չմոռանանք պատմության այն էջերն, երբ մեր հարազատ որոշ քրիստոնյա եղբայրները պատրաստ էին ելնելով իրենց հասկացած Աստծո գրքից ու սեփական դոգմաներից ոչնչացնել բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կասեին որ երկրագունդն տապակ չէ


Երկրագնդի կլոր լինելը առաջին անգամ հայտնաբերվել է 6-րդ դարում Քրիստոսից առաջ։ Սկսած 3-րդ դարից Քրիստոսից առաջ գրեթե ոչ մի կրթված մարդ չէր հավատում որ Երկրագունդը տափակ է։ Երկրի կլոր լինելը շատ ընդունված փաստ էր հա՛մ հին Հունաստանում հա՛մ Հռոմում։ Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունելուց հետո երկրագնդի կլոր լինելու մասին *մարդկանց կարծիքը չի փոխվել։* Սկսած 1830-ական թվականներից մարդիկ սկսել են կարծել որ միջնադարյան քրիստոնյաները կարծել են որ երկրագունդը տափակ է։ Այսօր դա բավականին տարածված կարծիք է։ Շատ հետաքրքիր հոդված տափակ երկրագնդի լեգենդի մասին կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ։

----------


## Avangardist

Համակողմանիորեն և լիարժեք պատասխանել հարցին հնարավոր չէ. <Ատվածաշունչը Աստված է> դատողությունը այնքան էլ կոոեկտ չէ կամ սխալ է, Աստվածաշուչը, ըստ քրիստոնեական աստավածաբանության, հմակողմանիորեն ՊԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒՄ է Աստծո խոսքը, կամ աստվաշծային խոսքը կամ բանը իր բազմաթիվ մոդիֆիկացիաներով ընդգրկված է Աստվածաշչի մեջ: Բացարձակապես անհիմն է այն միտք, որ Աստվածաշուչը զուտ հրեաների պատմությունն է, քանի որ նրանում առկա են իմսատասիրական-բարոյական-նորմատիվ հարուս բաղկացուցիչներ, որոնք մի կողմից խորթ են հրեական կրոնաքաղաքական աշխարհայացքային ընկալումներին /մասնավորպես Նոր Կտակարանի մեծ մասը/, իսկ մյուս կողմից` ունեն համամարդկային նշանակություն: Իսկ  <Ատվածաշունչը Աստված է> արտահյատությունը կարող է հանգեցնել մատերիալիստական ձևաղեղումների, իսկ քրիստոնեական մտածելակերպի շրջանակներում Հոգու առաջնայնությունը ամենաէականն է:   
P. S Աստված հիմարացրեց այս աշխարհի իմաստությունը:

----------


## Array

Ցավոք ես ամբողջովին ծանոթ չեմ  Աստվածաշնչին,որպիսի կարծիք հայտնեմ,բայց այն ուսումնասիրող խելոք մարդկանց կարծիքով Աստվածաշունչը  մարդկության պատմության ընդհացքում գրված ամենամեծ գրքերից մեկն է(եթե իհարկե գրվել է մարդու կողմից):Աստվածաշունչ հասկանալը բավականին դժվար է,և ամեն ոք չի կարող այն հեշտությամբ ըմբռնել,դա էլ հենց ցույց է տալիս նրա բարդ կառուցվածքը(ի դեպ Հուրանի մասին բոլորովին այլ կարծիքներ եմ լսել)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Գիտահանրամատչելի հեքիաթ , որով շատ մեծ հաջողությամբ կառավարում են երկրի բնակչության մոտ 1/3-ին


դու էլ արդեն շատ մեծ ես, հեքիաթներին չես հավատում չէ՞

----------


## Monk

Աստծո վերաբերյալ մեր ճանաչողությունն ու իմացությունը հիմնված է Աստծո ինքնաբացահայտման ու մարդկության պատմության մեջ հատուկ միջամտության վրա, որով Աստված հայտնել է իրեն մարդկությանը: Այդ ինքնաբացահայտումն ու միջամտությունը քրիստոնեական աստվածաբանության մեջ կոչվում է հենց Հայտնություն: Աստվածային Հայտնությունը մեզ է հասել երկու ճանապարհով` գրավոր և բանավոր, այսինքն` Սուրբ Գրքի և Սրբազան Ավանդության միջոցով: Սուրբ Գիրքն ունի հստակ նպատակ` ներկայացնել մարդու և տիեզերքի արարումը, մարդու մեղսագործությունն ու անկումը, այնուհետև` վերստին վերականգնման խոստումն ու այդ խոստման իրագործման ճանապարհին մարդու նախապատրաստումը, խոստման իրագործումը` Բանի Մարդեղացումը և մարդու փրկության և աստվածանալու ուղու բացվելը, փրկագործական առաքելության շարունակությունը Եկեղեցու միջոցով և վախճանաբանական հարցերի հնարավոր բացահայտումները:

Հ.Գ. Թերևս գրածս մի քիչ խրթին կարող է թվալ, բայց հնարավորինս համառոտ կերպով եմ պատասխանել թեմայի հարցադրմանը: Ցանկության դեպքում կարող ենք մտնել մանրամասների մեջ:

----------


## սիսար

Ամենա   կարճ   ճանապարհը,   առ   Աստված:

----------


## Karina

> Ի՞նչ է Աստվածաշունչը. Աստվա՞ծ, թե Աստծո ասածը;


Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է և այն պետք է կարդալ ոչ թե դնել մի բարձր տեղ ու փոշին մաքրել կամ դնել բարձի տակ և կարծել, որ այն քեզ պետք է փրկի: Փրկվել կարելի է միմիայն այն կարդալով և արդյունքում հասկանալով ճշմրտությունն ու ճանապարհը դեպի հավիտենական կյանք, որն է Քրիստոս

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ասեմ, որ Հին Կտակարանը ես Սուրբ Գիրք չեմ համարում: Իմ համար առաջնայինը Նոր Կտակարանն ա:


Եթ ուշադիր կարդաք Աստվածշունչը կհասկանաք, որ Հին Կտակարանը ճանապարհ է դեպի Նոր Կտակարանը և եթե Հին Կտակարանում մարդիկ ֆիզիկապես քին փորձվում ու անցնում ճանապարհը, ապա Նորում մարդը հոգեպես է անցնում այն: Այնպես որ դրանք փոխկապակցված են:

----------


## REAL_ist

հետաքրքիրա Աստծո խոսքը ովա լսել ու գրի առել? :Xeloq:

----------


## Karina

> հետաքրքիրա Աստծո խոսքը ովա լսել ու գրի առել?


Մառգարեները, ինչպես օրինակ Աբրահամն ու Մովսեսը, Եղիան... և այլն, նրանք կարողանում էին խոսել Աստծո հետ: Ասեմ ավելին, Քրիստոսի առաքյալնրը հասարակ մարդիկ էին, վերցնենք հենց Պետրոսին, որը ձկնորս էր և չեմ կարծում որ գրելու մեծ տաղանդ ուներ, բայց Սուրբ Հոգու օգնությամբ նա գրել է Աստծո խոսքը և այժմ ամենաազդցիկ համալսարաններում նրա գրվածքներով դասախոսություններ են կարդում: Եվ նա ինքնուրույն չէր կարող եկեղեցիներ հիմնել:

----------


## REAL_ist

դու Նոր Կտակարանի մասին ես չե ասում, ետ պարզա, իսկ հին կտակարանը? :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

> դու Նոր Կտակարանի մասին ես չե ասում, ետ պարզա, իսկ հին կտակարանը?


  Հարգելի   Ռեալ,  Քրիստոնեության   գիրքը՛   դա   Նոր   Կտակարանն  է,  իսկ  Հին   կտակարանը   շատ   արժեքավոր   մի  գիրք   է,   որը   եթե   այն   տեղ   չգրավեր   Նոր   Կտակարանից   առաջ,  ապա   չէր    արժեվորվի   Քրիստոսի   խոսքը:   Դա   հետեվանքն   է   տիեզերական   կանոնների:  Բնության   մեջ   հնարավոր   չէ   գնահատել   բոլոր   դրական   գործընթացները՛  առանց   բացասական   գործընթացների:
  Մաթեմաթիկական   գիտությունները   սրընթաց   սկսեցին   զարգանալ   այն   ժամանակ,   երբ   դրական   թվերից   առաջ   հայտնագործվեցին   բացասական   թվերը,  որովհետեւ   բնության   մեջ   եւ   ամենուրեք   հնարավոր   չէ   միայն   դրական   թվերով   հաշվարկել   բնության   մեջ   տեղի   ունեցող,  քիմիական   եւ   ֆիզիքական   գործընթացները:  Այդ   իսկ   պատճառով,  ըստ   Աստվածաշնչի  ԾՆՆԴՈՑ   բաժնի՛   Աստված   Եդեմական   Դրախտի  մեջտեղում    դրեց՛   չարի   եւ  Բարու  գիտության   ծառը,  կամ   կենաց   ծառը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հարգելի Ռեալ, Քրիստոնեության գիրքը՛ դա Նոր Կտակարանն է, իսկ Հին կտակարանը շատ արժեքավոր մի գիրք է, որը եթե այն տեղ չգրավեր Նոր Կտակարանից առաջ, ապա չէր արժեվորվի Քրիստոսի խոսքը:


փաստորեն Հին Կտակարանը Քրիստոնեության գիրքը չի :Shok:  ճիշտն ասած տենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում
բացի դրանից Հին Կտակարանում գրածա Աստծո, ոչ թե իրա որդու(ընտրյալի) խոսքը, ու կեսիչ շատը Քրիստոսի հետ կապ չունի, հիմա ետ խոսքը ովա լսել ու գրի առել,  իմ ասածը ետա, ու քո գրածում դրա պատասխանը բացակայում էր

----------


## Karina

> ...Հին Կտակարանում գրածա Աստծո, ոչ թե իրա որդու(ընտրյալի) խոսքը, ու կեսիչ շատը Քրիստոսի հետ կապ չունի, հիմա ետ խոսքը ովա լսել ու գրի առել,  իմ ասածը ետա, ու քո գրածում դրա պատասխանը բացակայում էր


Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ հոգի…նրանք մեկ են, դա նույն Աստվածն է և չի կարելի տարանջատել այս երեք անվանումները: Դա նույնն է, որ ասենք ընտանիքը դա մայրն է, հայրը կամ էլ որդին: Կամ էլ ասենք արևը լու՞յսն է, ջերմությունը թե էներգիան: Չէ՞ որ դրանցից ցանկացած մեկի բացակայությունն անհնար է արևի մեջ:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, որ Քրիստոսի հետ Հին Կտակարանի խոսքերից "կեսից շատը" կապ չունեն, թույլ տուր առարկել :Smile:  Կարելի է ասել Հին Կտակարանում ամենուր գրված է Քրիստոսի գալստյան մասին, որը լսել ու գրի են առել մարգարեները ու այն ինչ որ գրված է եղել կատարվել է և Նոր Կտակարանում շատ կհանդիպենք այսպիսի խոսքերի… "Եվ դա կատարվեց, որպեսզի մարգարեների ձեռքով գրվածը կատարվի":  Ոմանք նույնիսկ վերապրել են Քրիստոսի խաչելությունը:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հարգելի Ռեալ, Քրիստոնեության գիրքը՛ դա Նոր Կտակարանն է, իսկ Հին կտակարանը շատ արժեքավոր մի գիրք է, որը եթե այն տեղ չգրավեր Նոր Կտակարանից առաջ, ապա չէր արժեվորվի Քրիստոսի խոսքը: Դա հետեվանքն է տիեզերական կանոնների: Բնության մեջ հնարավոր չէ գնահատել բոլոր դրական գործընթացները՛ առանց բացասական գործընթացների:
> Մաթեմաթիկական գիտությունները սրընթաց սկսեցին զարգանալ այն ժամանակ, երբ դրական թվերից առաջ հայտնագործվեցին բացասական թվերը, որովհետեւ բնության մեջ եւ ամենուրեք հնարավոր չէ միայն դրական թվերով հաշվարկել բնության մեջ տեղի ունեցող, քիմիական եւ ֆիզիքական գործընթացները: Այդ իսկ պատճառով, ըստ Աստվածաշնչի ԾՆՆԴՈՑ բաժնի՛ Աստված Եդեմական Դրախտի մեջտեղում դրեց՛ չարի եւ Բարու գիտության ծառը, կամ կենաց ծառը:


Հովհանու 20։31–ում շատ դիպուկ գրված է այդ մասին երևում է լավ տեղյակ չեք։
«Եվ այս ամենը գրվեցավ որպեսզի հավատք թե Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է,Աստծո Որդին և հավատալով կյանք ունենաք անոր անունով»։ Աստված կարիք չունի որ առժեվորվի իր խոսքը նա իր խոսքն իր անունից վեր դասեց, այսինքն առժեվորելու կարիք չկար, քանի–որ արդեն առժեվորված էր այն։ Ամեն բան գրվեցան մեր համար որպեսզի նրանց միջոցով կյանք գտնենք։

----------

luys747 (07.02.2013)

----------

